# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Peter Barlow

## Perdita

ITâS all change at the bookies in Weatherfield.

Harry and Dan Mason are being given the boot to make way for the return of bigamist Peter Barlow.

Chris Gascoyne, 39, who played the randy turf accountant, is âmade upâ to be heading back to the Corrie cobbles.

But Jack Ellis, 52, who plays Harry, and Matthew Crompton, 36, who plays his son Dan, were stunned to be told they were being axed after less than a year. 

Matthew admitted: âIt was horrible. Itâs like splitting up with someone when you donât want to. You feel sick â just like being dumped.â

A senior Corrie exec said last night: âThe two outgoing actors might be a little miffed. 

âI suppose the extra irony is that they are being replaced by another bookmaker.

âItâs not pleasant news â but the viewers loved Peter for being brash and cocky.

âHe will be around for quite a while.â

Barlow married Rovers barmaid Shelley Unwin (Sally Lindsay, 36) while still wed to florist Lucy Richards (Katy Carmi-chael, also 36). 

Chris returned briefly last year for the Tracy Barlow murder trial storyline. 

He will be back on screen in October.

----------

lizann (05-07-2008), Pinkbanana (11-09-2008), tammyy2j (11-09-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good news, although I still don't think the new ones deserved to be axed.

----------


## lizann

I'm so glad Peter will be back and also that it will be Chris playing him.  :Cheer:  

I wonder will we see Peter/Maria part 2??????

Its a shame Harry and Dan Mason are leaving they are good characters

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I didn't think Peter was all that great the last time he was on the street.  To me he is only brought in for other characters storylines not on his own merits.  I would rather have the bookies we have as I don't see the point of corrie spliting Veron/Liz up if shee isn't going to hook up with Dan's dad.

----------


## kitty_uk

I dont really like either so wont make much diffence to me lol

----------


## aitker

Peter was one of the street's better characters, and was played in a very believable way by Chris Gascoyne. The guy who plays Dan has got to be one of the worst ever actors in Corrie, but I like the dad.

----------


## Perdita

I wonder whether the son he had with Lucy is going to be mentioned or even introduced? I can see Maria/Peter part 2, definitely once Liam has left   Spoiler:    has been murdered

----------


## sarah15

Loved Peter - great character. Can't wait to see him return. The two leaving are fairly boring, so I don't really care about them. Ooo and would love for Lucy and her son to return, would be interesting. Loved Lucy's character, she could really stir it up again.

----------


## tammyy2j

Loved the character of Peter Barlow especially played by Chris  :Cheer:

----------


## Abbie

Im glad hes coming back  :Big Grin:

----------


## LostVoodoo

hurrah for the return of one of Corrie's 'normal blokes' who isn't boring at the same time! they don't seem to manage it with anyone else, apart from Kevin.

----------


## tammyy2j

When is he back on screen?

Is he filming already?

Will there by any mention of his wife Lucy and child

----------


## Perdita

BIGAMIST Peter Barlow is coming back to Corrie â with his secret five-year-old son. 

The bookie, played by Chris Gascoyne, was left to look after little Simon by estranged wife Lucy, before she died of cancer. 

But Peter takes to fatherhood badly â and moves back in with dad Ken and stepmum Deirdre to get help. 

A soap source told TV Biz: âHe is stunned by his sonâs arrival. He doesnât know the first thing about kids.â Peter even tries to give Simon away after sinking double whiskies in the Rovers Return. The insider said he blurts out: âDoes anybody want a five-year-old kid? Iâve got one I donât want.â 

Ken â actor William Roache â has to give him a talking to. 

Dying Lucy, played by Katy Carmichael, tracked Peter down to give him Simon. She had quit the Street after learning he was also married to barmaid Shelley Unwin â actress Sally Lindsay. 

Peter was last seen in Weatherfield in January last year for step-sister Tracyâs murder trial. 

He had a fling with crimper Maria Sutherland, played by Samia Smith. Maria is now married to Liam Connor (Rob James-Collier). But Liam is set to be murdered and Peter could provide a shoulder to cry on.


*That looks interesting*

----------

alan45 (20-09-2008), lizann (18-09-2008), Pinkbanana (19-09-2008), tammyy2j (19-09-2008)

----------


## lizann

I'm glad Peter will be back

----------


## LostVoodoo

yeah, peter was always a good charcter. a normal bloke, but not boring. it'll be nice to see him try to deal with a kid etc

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Is it really five years since he had a fling with Lucy.

----------


## tammyy2j

Chris Gascoyne is back  :Heart:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kim

:EEK!:  How time flies! Will have to start watching again rather than just watching on occasion. It was quite a realistic way to write Lucy out too, I think. I don't think young people dying of cancer has been covered by soaps enough for the amount of people that do die of it while young in real life, whereas the characters seem to start new affairs every other week which wouldn't happen so much in real life.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

wow 5 years already since the bigamy storyline, jeez

i liked peter though so it will be good to have him back

----------


## inkyskin

Who will be his 1st conquest?

----------


## Abbie

Im glad hes coming back, I always loved it when he was in corrie

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Who will be his 1st conquest?


hmm what about leanne or becky

----------


## Perdita

Maria again, to help her cope after Liam

----------


## tammyy2j

Bigamist Peter Barlow is coming back to Corrie â with his secret five-year-old son. 

The bookie, played by Chris Gascoyne, was left to look after little Simon by estranged wife Lucy, before she died of cancer. 

But Peter takes to fatherhood badly â and moves back in with dad Ken and stepmum Deirdre to get help. 

A soap source told TV Biz: âHe is stunned by his sonâs arrival. He doesnât know the first thing about kids.â Peter even tries to give Simon away after sinking double whiskies in the Rovers Return. The insider said he blurts out: âDoes anybody want a five-year-old kid? Iâve got one I donât want.â 

Ken â actor William Roache â has to give him a talking to. 

Dying Lucy, played by Katy Carmichael, tracked Peter down to give him Simon. She had quit the Street after learning he was also married to barmaid Shelley Unwin â actress Sally Lindsay. 

Peter was last seen in Weatherfield in January last year for step-sister Tracyâs murder trial.

----------


## tammyy2j

Corrie bigamist Peter Barlow and ex-hooker Leanne Battersby are set for an ill-fated romance next month. 
Boozy bookie Peter, played by Chris Gascoyne, returns to the ITV1 soap with son Simon, five, after estranged wife Lucy dies of breast cancer. 

And tart-with- a-heart Leanne â actor Jane Danson â steps in as Peter struggles to be a dad. 

Leanne is still reeling after being chucked by lover Dan Mason â played by Matthew Crompton â over her involvement in Janiceâs lottery scam. 

A top soap source said: âPeter returns to Weatherfield a broken man. Heâs finding his new role as a dad hard and he doesnât get the warmest reception from the locals.â 

But Leanne is a dab hand at dealing with nosy regulars gossiping in the Rovers. In the past sheâs been embroiled in drug addiction, prostitution and fraud. 

Our insider revealed: âWhen everyone else turns away from Peter, Leanne is there for him. She doesnât judge him and she listens to his problems. 

âWhatâs more, she proves a surprise hit with Simon â who is struggling with his new surroundings and the loss of his mother.â 

However it wonât all be plain sailing for the pair. 

The source said: âLeanne and Peterâs problems bring them together â but itâs not long before their colourful pasts are tearing them apart. 

âTheyâve got more baggage than Heathrowâs Terminal 5 and theyâre soon at each otherâs throats.â

Peter quit Weatherfield after he was exposed for marrying both Lucy and barmaid Shelley Unwin. 

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actor Chris Gascoyne returned to tread the Cobbles for another stint as Peter Barlow at the end of October - and this time he had his son Simon (Alex Bain) in tow. Following his wife Lucy's off-screen death, Peter took custody of Simon and returned home to Weatherfield in the hope of starting afresh. His drinking habit has seen his life begin to spiral out of control. Here, Chris chats to DS about his Corrie comeback, his latest storyline and his relationships with Simon and Ken.

What's it like to be back with Corrie full time?
"I've been back for just over three months now and it's flown by. It's pretty much all the same as it was to be honest. I think having experience doing Corrie for the last number of years on and off, you learn different ways to handle your day to make it easy for yourself. At the moment, I'm really enjoying it and it's really good to be back and I'm really enjoying the storyline."

What was it that lured you back?
"I did three years and then left, but when I went, I always said to them that I'd love to go back. I've been really lucky to be able to do that. When they sent me the storyline, I thought it was great. To be honest, they've always written really well for me. I've never had to make any suggestions to them."

Did you have any reservations about the return?
"No, I was really up for it. When you play a character every day, they're always with you anyway. You never lose them! When you look at Ken Cop, who plays Jed, he did it for five years ages ago and he's back again - it's a full circle. I'd always wondered about Peter and where he'd been, what he'd been up to."

And you've come back with a slightly new look, with a beard - was that intentional?
"That was intentional really. He's not been having a great time and he's let himself go a bit. I think when he comes back after Christmas, we'll change him again. I'll probably give him a clean shave and a smart haircut after he comes back from rehab."

Were you pleased when you heard that Peter was going to get the bookies back?
"Yeah, because when I did the last stint, they said that it didn't seem right without Peter in the bookies. Peter's glad to have it back, not least because Leanne works there!"

Peter's slowly been spiraling out of controlâ¦
"Yeah, he's been trying against the odds to sort his life out, but he can't. And when it doesn't work and it all goes wrong for him, he has a drink. There are hurdles in his way all the time. He's stubborn and resents people telling him what to do. He'll listen to advice, but he won't take any notice if he thinks the person giving it isn't in a place to do so. That happens a lot with Ken."

Does he love Simon?
"Yeah, but he doesn't know how to show it. As the story carries on, you'll see that Peter has the potential to be a fantastic dad to Simon. At the moment, he naturally loves him, but Peter doesn't feel he's good enough to look after him. Peter just thinks that Simon should be with a family who is equipped to look after him. It's not that Peter wants to get shot of him."

Does Ken have a lot to do with Peter's attitude towards Simon?
"Yeah, that's the root of everything he does. There's a little bit of Peter that's stuck in a child's mindset. He's never really cleared that up."

There's a touching moment at the beginning of Christmas week where Peter realises the havoc he's causingâ¦
"Yeah, it's just after the nativity scenes. I just wanted to die for Peter for what he did. I loved doing those scenes - it's quite a dark humour. It's when Simon recites his nativity lines in the living room, that's what touches Peter. He starts to question how he can be such a bad father, but Simon can still look up to him the way he does. It's a lovely little moment. It's from that moment that he resolves to make amends and decides to go on the wagon."


*Bonus Scoop: Corrie's Peter Barlow*


In what was quite a relatively low-key comeback, Peter Barlow - played by Chris Gascoyne - returned to Coronation Street on October 29 with his son from the Rice Krispies advert, Simon (Alex Bain). 

Since walking back into Weatherfield, he's made quite an impression on Leanne (Jane Danson), but she's seemingly not prepared to commit to a bloke who has a distinct drinking problem. His binging takes him well into the New Year, with Leanne continuing to worry about Simon's welfare. It's not too far into 2009 that Peter realises he has to sort himself out and so decides to return to Portsmouth to clear his head. But will he return a reformed man? Only time will tell. 

Here's something that's worth a mention, though - there's an absolutely fantastic scene between Peter and Ken (William Roache) on the Barlows' doorstep following Peter's drunken ruckus at Simon's nativity. There's a showdown between father and son, during which Peter tells Ken some home truths about parenting. Superb acting on both sides. 

In real life, however, Chris has taken time out of his Corrie schedule to do the panto 'thing', appearing as Abanazer in Aladdin at Cardiff's New Theatre. 

Earlier this month, I caught up with Chris, so click here to read the main part of the interview. Here, however are some additional snippets from our chat. 

Where's his relationship with Leanne headed?
"I don't even think Peter's thought about it all to be honest - he's taking things step by step. Peter knows that Leanne gets on really well with Simon and I think Peter's nicely surprised by that. Leanne kind of has the upper hand on him and in a strange way, Leanne's a moral voice. Peter thinks 'well, yeah, I do these things, but what about your life'. Everyone's hitting him over the head but they've all done things in their lives."

What else can we expect from Peter going into 2009?
"I know that he goes into rehab, but he only does two weeks. Nobody on the Street is going to know that, though. Then he returns as what he believes to be a new man..."

Do you think we've seen the last of Peter and Maria?
"I think so, yeah. It was a nice little story that, but you never know. They could always pick it up again."

What's it like working with little Alex Bain?
"He's brilliant. Anything you do on set, he'll respond to. He's not phased by any of the cameras or anything. I think the reason he's so good is because he enjoys it. It's quite hard when you're trying to do a scene when he's trying to strangle you and pull your ears!"

How long are you staying with Corrie this time?
"I'm here until June or July this time, so we'll see how it goes. I'm really happy at the moment, so I'll have a chat when the time comes and see what happens."

----------


## tammyy2j

Chris Gascoyne reveals to Soaplife how Peter finally puts his son Simon first - and it breaks his heart

Peter's turning point with Simon is the little lad's bad behaviour, isn't it?
"Peter is angry at Simon for going off the rails but he hasn't yet seen it as his own fault. He thinks he is doing the right thing by keeping Simon away from Ken and Leanne and is trying to justify it to himself. He's got good intentions but he's making every wrong decision."

Then Simon nearly dies after knocking back a bottle of wine... 
"And Peter still blames everybody but himself - Leanne, Carla and teacher Brian - until he finally gets to the truth of it, which is to blame himself."

Simon pulls through and tells Peter why he drank the wine...
"He says he drank it because he hates his life and also because Peter hates his life. He thinks that if he drinks it's going to make him happy, which is why Peter does it. It's very sad." 

Peter tells Simon he can choose who he wants to live with, but is he prepared for him to choose Leanne?
"He's not. I don't think that possibility enter into his head until Simon says that he wants Leanne and Peter is left reeling."

Does Peter consider giving up Carla to keep Simon?
"Yes, but he panics and gives Simon to Leanne. He is making decisions that he thinks will make everything all right again but actually he's not making any right decisions and it's just a mess."

Does he have any regrets?
"He does. Maybe he'll turn round at some point and wish he could put it all back together again with Leanne but it's way too late."

----------


## shalagee

Since Carla and Peter have been together all they have shown us are fights. There hasn't been any indications of their commitment other than an apology after each new run in. Even when Peter tried to take the blame for Frank's death, it just didn't ring true. Initially I wanted Carla and Peter to be together because, as I freely admit, romance is my thing. But the way this story line has played out just doesn't work. Why would Peter be surprized that Simon wants to be with Leanne, he's been screaming it in his face at every opportunity. Other than the initial touch and grab in the beginning of the relationship between Peter and Carla, they haven't shown me any depth of feeling. All I ask of an actor is to make it real enough to draw me in and make me care aout the character they are creating. That hasn't happened.

----------

Dazzle (08-06-2012)

----------


## sarah c

I agree, I wanted Peter and Leanne to make it work as a family, but Peter and Carla I feel nothing for?? I dont care if they stay together, drink themselves to death, disappear and never come back...


poor chemistry between them, and poorly thought out storyline - if they had put some thought into really making a go of it together they'd have sat down and thought how it would work with Simon, introduced Carla slowly after the brek up with Leanne etc..?

----------

Dazzle (08-06-2012)

----------


## shalagee

> I agree, I wanted Peter and Leanne to make it work as a family, but Peter and Carla I feel nothing for?? I dont care if they stay together, drink themselves to death, disappear and never come back...
> 
> 
> poor chemistry between them, and poorly thought out storyline - if they had put some thought into really making a go of it together they'd have sat down and thought how it would work with Simon, introduced Carla slowly after the brek up with Leanne etc..?


Exactly!

----------


## Perdita

Chris Gascoyne has spoken about the reasons behind his upcoming six-month break from Coronation Street.

The Peter Barlow actor, whose departure along with co-star Alison King was announced in May, explained why he will be leaving the Weatherfield soap next month.

Questioned over whether he had planned the hiatus for long, Gascoyne responded: "No, not really. Things just snowball on.

"You don't get a rest because there's no end to this show and when you have got big storyline after big storyline you get very tired and you're not really on top of your work. 

"So much so I just needed a break to refresh myself and then come back and I'll be fine."

Of how he will spend his time away from filming, the 44-year-old father-of-three added: "There'll be a bit of family time and just time to have a normal life really."

Gascoyne has portrayed well-meaning bigamist and alcoholic Peter Barlow since 2000, leaving the soap in 2007 before returning a year later.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

If Peter and Leanne had split up with Leanne properly after the tram crash, then lived on their own for a bit. Simon & the viewers would probably welcomed his relationship with Carla. But because everyone adores Peter/Leanne/Simon "happy family"  The Peter/Carla story is just a big turn-off, it would have been the same if Leanne was with Nick. Simon is just a scared little boy who wants his Mum and Dad back together. Will it happen who knows?

----------


## sarah c

> If Peter and Leanne had split up with Leanne properly after the tram crash, then lived on their own for a bit. Simon & the viewers would probably welcomed his relationship with Carla. But because everyone adores Peter/Leanne/Simon "happy family"  The Peter/Carla story is just a big turn-off, it would have been the same if Leanne was with Nick. Simon is just a scared little boy who wants his Mum and Dad back together. Will it happen who knows?


agree Chloe, and for me, if Leanne and Nick do get bck together now, I will welcome that, as leanne needs some support and love.But at the time of their affair behind Peter's back, I hated them both for what they were doing - you cant help what you feel, but its how you go about dealing with it that matters - that said I would be looking over my shoulder for Eva!!!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Chris Gascyone has branded his character Peter Barlow an "idiot".

Speaking to Inside Soap, the actor admitted that he is surprised fans do not give him a "hard time" on the street.

"They seem to like Peter, which is weird, because you really shouldn't," he opined. "He's an idiot! 

"He's a flawed character, though, rather than an evil one - so you ultimately don't want him to suffer something terrible."

The 44-year-old recently announced that he is taking a four-month break from the ITV show to spend time with his family.

Gascoyne's final scenes before his hiatus air tomorrow (Monday) at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Chris Gascyone has branded his character Peter Barlow an "idiot".

Speaking to Inside Soap, the actor admitted that he is surprised fans do not give him a "hard time" on the street.

"They seem to like Peter, which is weird, because you really shouldn't," he opined. "He's an idiot! 

"He's a flawed character, though, rather than an evil one - so you ultimately don't want him to suffer something terrible."

The 44-year-old recently announced that he is taking a four-month break from the ITV show to spend time with his family.

Gascoyne's final scenes before his hiatus air tomorrow (Monday) at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne has said he cannot understand why his screen alter ego Peter Barlow has proven so popular with viewers.

Speaking to Inside Soap magazine the actor said he found it "weird" that viewers "never give me a hard time", despite him being involved in some dramatic storylines, the latest of which will see him and Carla Connor try to kidnap his son Simon from Leanne.

"They seem to like Peter, which is weird, because you really shouldn't," Chris said.

"He's an idiot! He's a flawed character, though, rather than an evil one - so you ultimately don't want him to suffer something terrible."

Chris, who is taking a few months break from the show, added that he would not know what sort of advice he could give Peter to try and improve his life.

"It's very easy to give advice, but I'm not in Peter's situation," he said.

"I can understand why he does what he does - the scripts are very well written when it comes to that - but I hope that I'm never put in his position. It's just an awful place to be."

----------


## Perdita

Chris Gascoyne has returned to the Coronation Street after a four-month break.

Pictures in today's Sun newspaper show the tanned actor - now sporting a white beard - collecting new scripts.

Gascoyne, who plays alcoholic Peter Barlow, took time off to spend time with his wife and three children.

The 44-year-old announced his hiatus alongside co-star and on-screen girlfriend Alison King (Carla Connor) back in May.

Peter, as well as Carla, left Weatherfield in July for a "trip of a lifetime" following a stressful custody battle for his son.

Producer Phil Collinson revealed to Digital Spy in August that Peter and Carla would make an "explosive" return to the Street.

Collinson also confirmed that the popular duo will be "together for a little while", but warned viewers that they may not have a "long-term future" together.

----------

alan45 (02-10-2012), lizann (13-11-2012), tammyy2j (02-10-2012)

----------


## alan45

Looking forward to Peters return. As for Carla I wouldn't care if she never darkened the cobbles again

----------

Chloe O'brien (18-11-2012), Dazzle (02-10-2012), lizann (13-11-2012), tammyy2j (02-10-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Peter Barlow will break up with Carla Connor shortly after the pair return from America in December, it has been reported.

According to the Daily Star, Peter will try to win back ex-wife Leanne, who will become engaged to her first husband Nick Tilsley once again later this month.

Peter will apparently say to Leanne in scenes to air next month: "You look like someone doing an impersonation of someone being happy.

"Marrying 'Bistro Boy' will be the worst mistake of your life," he will allegedly further warn, before claiming that they are both lonely without each other.

However, Leanne reportedly hits back, but will face a longer term dilemma over whether she can marry Nick and resist Peter.

Leanne reacts badly when her and Peter's divorce papers come through in upcoming episodes, suggesting she still holds a flame for the alcoholic bookies' owner.

Chris Gascoyne (Peter) and Alison King (Carla) returned to set in October following their respective four-month breaks from the ITV soap.

----------


## Perdita

Peter Barlow will break up with Carla Connor shortly after the pair return from America in December, it has been reported.

According to the Daily Star, Peter will try to win back ex-wife Leanne, who will become engaged to her first husband Nick Tilsley once again later this month.

Peter will apparently say to Leanne in scenes to air next month: "You look like someone doing an impersonation of someone being happy.

"Marrying 'Bistro Boy' will be the worst mistake of your life," he will allegedly further warn, before claiming that they are both lonely without each other.

However, Leanne reportedly hits back, but will face a longer term dilemma over whether she can marry Nick and resist Peter.

Leanne reacts badly when her and Peter's divorce papers come through in upcoming episodes, suggesting she still holds a flame for the alcoholic bookies' owner.

Chris Gascoyne (Peter) and Alison King (Carla) returned to set in October following their respective four-month breaks from the ITV soap.

----------

lizann (13-11-2012)

----------


## lizann

peter is best with leanne i think

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> peter is best with leanne i think


Your not alone Lizanne.  Peter & Leanne all the way.  Come on Corrie get your act together.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> peter is best with leanne i think


Your not alone Lizanne.  Peter & Leanne all the way.  Come on Corrie get your act together.

----------


## Perdita

Chris Gascoyne has teased his Coronation Street return, saying that his character Peter Barlow has "changed" during his time away.

The actor, who was last seen on screen in July, told the Radio Times that Peter is "in a much better place" after spending five months in Los Angeles with girlfriend Carla Connor (played by Alison King).

However, he hinted that trouble may be in store for the couple when they return to Weatherfield this month to find Peter's ex-wife Leanne preparing to marry former husband Nick Tilsley.

Commenting on Peter's latest claims to have stopped drinking, Gascoyne said: "I do think [Peter's] changed. Being away was a good thing for him and he's in a much better place.

"He may got sucked into his old way of life now he is back in Weatherfield but at the moment he's fighting that temptation."

Gascoyne revealed that Peter and Carla have a "tempestuous" relationship and something is "not quite right between them".

"It's hard to put a finger on it, but you do get a sense that it's not quite as it should be. They're not 100% together with each other at the moment," he explained.

Peter is "shocked" to hear of Leanne's engagement, he added.

Gascoyne said: "I think he wants the best for her and wishes her well, but I think he still does have deep feelings for her and believes she has feelings for him. I think Peter doubts whether Nick is truly the person Leanne should be with.

"But it does really boil down to Peter and his ego - he cannot stand to see Leanne wanting to marry Nick Tilsley, really."

Earlier this month, it was reported that Peter is to split with Carla, leading him to try to win Leanne back.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2DoHu9Fs6

----------

Glen1 (01-12-2012)

----------


## Glen1

"he cannot stand to see Leanne wanting to marry Nick Tilsley, really."
 He couldn't stand before he went away, so nothing's changed then.

----------


## Glen1

....

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE star Chris Gascoyne has revealed how playing *hopeless drunk Peter Barlow pushed him to the edge.

Long days of filming and his characterâs terrible outlook on life became so overwhelming that Chris says he felt more like Peter than himself... and felt forced to take four months away from the soap to get his life back in order.

âAfter such a long stint working, I was Peter Barlow more than I was Chris,â he says. âIt was constant. Long days filming then going home and learning 20 pages of script and going back the next day became too much.

âThe storylines were fantastic and I loved doing it, but I lost myself.

âI found Iâd got into Peterâs mindset. It was inevitable, really. Peter can be a very negative character and day after day of that misery was exhausting.

âI had to work out where his pain was coming from and feel it, but after a while I couldnât get rid of it.â

Viewers watched Peterâs descent into misery through his desperate battle with alcohol and the agonising break-up of his family after an affair with Carla Connor.

Chris has admitted in the past that he can relate to his *characterâs difficult *relationship with *alcohol, and said at the time: âIâm not saying I was ever an *alcoholic but Iâve overcome *problems with drink. There have been low points in my life and thatâs where you learn and get your strength to get through it and come back to the good place.â

But in the end it was simply the *emotional *pressure of the *Coronation Street *storylines that became too much for Chris.

âPeterâs life was depressing and I knew somehow Iâd lost myself,â says Chris, 44.

It was after a two-week break that the star, who was last seen on screen in July, decided he needed a proper break.

âI realised how I was f*eeling was a bit more than just being tired,â he says. âI thought I had to do *something about it.

âI told the bosses I needed some time off. They were great to let me go for all that time, and Iâm very grateful.â

Chris felt under so much pressure it took extreme lengths to put him back on track. He booked himself on a Buddhist retreat in the remote Highlands of S*cotland, where there was no TV or contact with the outside world and Chris, like all guests, was expected to help with chores and follow a vegan diet.

âMost of my meditations were difficult,â he says. âMy mind would jump around all over the place, but within that there were moments of great clarity.

âYou have three hours off in the *afternoon and Iâd go for long walks for miles or swim in the lake. Then thereâs meditation in the evening, followed by a talk.

âAfter that you donât speak until *breakfast and for a couple of days it was a silent retreat. It was challenging, but I enjoyed it. It gave me time to reflect and it was great to get back to myself a little bit.

âWhen I left I got into the car and I was driving at 20mph and it felt like I was doing 70. When I got back to normal life it seemed as if everything was speeded up... the pace of life seemed so frantic.â

The retreat had no mobile phone signal and after an initial phone call to his *family, Chris had no contact with the outside world for a week.

âThat was strange,â he recalls. âIâm very close to my 10-year-old daughter Belle and we speak all the time, but to have a weekâs gap was good because it made us *appreciate even more what weâve got.â

This week Chris returns to our screens, when Peter arrives back from travelling with Carla. And he seems calmer and more reasonable than the troubled man who left the street. Viewers will also notice Peter has new look, after Chris lost two stone in his time away.

But Peterâs new-found peace is quickly tested when Carla turns to drink to help her cope with the disappointment of being back in Weatherfield.

And to make things worse, Peter finds out that his ex Leanne is planning to *remarry his love rival Nick Tilsley.

âPeter doesnât like Nick *anyway and heâs got a problem,â says Chris. âHe canât let Nick have Leanne. He can ruin it all. Not by doing anything. Just by being there, it changes everything.â

Unlike Peter, Chris lives a settled life in Manchester with his wife â actress and writer Caroline Harding â daughter Belle and Carolineâs two sons from a previous relationship, Freddie, 16, and Pip, 14. He met Caroline 12 years ago and knew from the start that she was a single mum.

Her children were just four and two at the time.

âOnce I started to get to know the boys I realised it wouldnât be fair of me to have a relationship that lasted any length of time if I wasnât going to stay,â he says.

âI remember walking down Brighton seafront and Caroline was on the beach with the boys. I watched them playing and made my mind up and thought: âYeah, OK, Iâll go for it. Iâll do it.â Iâd just moved to Manchester to start in Coronation Street and I got bunk beds at my new place and that was it.â

Six months later Caroline found out she was pregnant with the coupleâs daughter and they married the following year. âYou wonder what you did before you were a dad. What point your life had,â he says.

âI did a job in Canada a few years ago where I was away for three-and-a-half weeks and I didnât realise how much I would miss them. I love being a dad.â

Chris had a happy childhood himself, growing up in a close-knit working-class family in Nottinghamshire. But in early adulthood, tragedy struck. His older brother Ray died of cancer when Chris was only 26 and four years later he lost his father to the same disease. His mum died seven years ago when he was 36.

âWe nursed them at home and were with them when they died. If I hadnât had Caroline, Belle and the boys I think the story would have been very different,â he says frankly. âWithout them I donât know how much more I could have taken.

âI miss them all every day. Iâve still got my brotherâs number on my mobile and heâs been dead for 18 years and Iâve still got my mumâs number and I still text her and it goes somewhere. I went through a stage of bitterness and life was very hard, but Iâve got a positive outlook.â

Now, after his break, Chris has no wish to leave Coronation Street. âIâd like Peter to stay *forever,â he says. âItâs where he belongs and if he did turn into his father Ken, it would be no bad thing. Peter is still evolving so it keeps my job interesting.

âThe work has been easier since I *returned, but also Iâm making sure Iâm not getting all-consumed by it this time.

âI feel very privileged. Iâve had a lot of tragedies in my life, but I know Iâm one of the lucky guys and I have no regrets.â

- MORE Corrie info at www.itv.com/corrie

----------


## Perdita

Carla crosses a line with Peter when she buys Leanne's share of the bookies behind his back. Will her bull-headed ways push Peter a step too far when she insists Rob works alongside him? Chris Gascoyne, who plays Peter, dishes the 'Carter' gossip in this interview...
(Warning, this interview contains storyline spoilers)

Question: How are things going between Peter and Carla at the minute?

Answer: Theyâre still in love. In many ways they are growing stronger and starting to understand each other more, which is important after everything thatâs happened.

Q: Does Peter have any regrets over choosing Carla over Leanne?

A: Heâs not allowing himself to even go there, heâs buried it deep down. There will always be something there for Leanne, because they shared so much together.

Q: How does Peter react when Carla asks him to give Rob a chance at the bookies?

A: Heâs not happy about that whatsoever. I think he feels as if sheâs moving on his territory in a sense. Sheâs got the factory so he thinks sheâs invading his space, and he resents her for that. I donât think heâs overly fond of Rob either - he certainly doesnât want to work with him. He only agrees to for Carlaâs sake really.

Q: Does Peter feel as though he needs his business life to be kept separate from his relationship with Carla?

A: The bookies is Peterâs business. He sees that as being his thing, and he wants to keep it that way. He doesnât want Carla to step on his toes.

Q: What is it specifically about Rob that Peter doesnât like?

A: I think that the relationship between Carla and Rob as brother and sister is becoming really complex. Rob gets jealous of Peter, and equally Peterâs jealous of Robâs place in Carlaâs life too. Thatâs whatâs fuelling it, itâs all about egos. Itâs been very well written and itâs much, much deeper than it first appears.

It will at some point explode between them Iâm sure. Peter may be a little bit older than him, but he doesnât always beat him and thatâs interesting...

Q: Carla goes behind Peterâs back and buys Leanne out of the bookies. How does Peter feel about that?

A: He hates it, completely. He canât believe sheâs done that, but then he can also see that at the end of the day Carla is doing this out of the goodness of her heart. But itâs his shop and from Peterâs point of view she doesnât need to get involved. He sees it as a line thatâs been crossed by Carla. He can be quite stubborn and thatâs why he just cannot deal with what sheâs done. Not only that but itâs given Leanne ammunition too, so itâs hitting him from both sides. Heâs not brought this on himself for once, he was happy enough and now this situation he didnât ask for is being forced upon him.

Q: Do you think heâs also annoyed because it means one of his last ties with Leanne has now been shredded?

A: Yes Iâd say so. But then theyâve still got Simon between them and she is very much his mum. Sheâll always be there, and there will always be something between them. They donât really hate each other, Peter loves her. Their history will always be there.

Q: Why are Ken and Deirdre so suspicious of Rob?

A: Maybe itâs because heâs started to date Tracy, and they know exactly what sheâs like! But they turn a blind eye to what sheâs like, they donât see Tracy as the audience see her. Rob and Tracy together are not a good combination... it is bound to be a disaster for everyone involved.

Q: What tactics does Peter decide to use to try and get the upper hand over Rob?

Peterâs got it in his head that heâs older than Rob so he thinks he knows better. Heâs just waiting for Rob to fail really, and he tells him as much.

Q: At what point does their feud start to put a strain on Peter and Carlaâs relationship?

A: Immediately! As soon as she does what she does there is an automatic strain between them. Heâll accept anything for an easier life but he just cannot handle Rob. It also means Tracyâs hanging round the bookies as well which he hates, heâs had enough of her as well. In the end he says to Carla she has to choose between them, which is a bit childish but thatâs what Peterâs like when he gets into a sulk!

Q: Heâs starting to develop a better relationship with Ken. Does he like the fact that Ken shares his views about Rob?

A: Definitely! Their relationship is so much better, although that can all change in a heartbeat. Ken can just say one thing and Peter will go back to being a teenage boy! But as men they get on at the moment.

----------

tammyy2j (22-04-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Chris Gascoyne has revealed that he's learned from his on-screen son Alex Bain.

Gascoyne, who plays Peter Barlow in the soap, has said that Bain has taught him not to overcomplicate things as an actor.

Speaking to Inside Soap, the actor said: "I've learned so much just watching Alex. I've learned not to overcomplicate things, which us adults sometimes do in scenes that should be simple.

"Alex is maturing as an actor, and is starting to understand what he's doing and saying as Simon.

"I hope he never loses his spontaneity - that is what everyone loves about him. His reactions are so real."

Peter will be angry later this week as Carla buys his ex-wife Leanne out of the betting shop.

Speaking about his alter ego's feelings for Leanne, Gascoyne said: "He knows that he and Leanne will still have Simon as a link between them, since Leanne is very much the lad's mum at this point in his life. There will always be history between them.

"There will always be something between Peter and Leanne, as they've shared so much together. But at this moment, Peter and Carla are very much still in love, and very passionate about each other."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne has spoken about Peter Barlow's upcoming business crisis, blaming his character's addictive personality for the dangerous game he plays at the betting shop.

As reported last week, Peter leaves his partner Carla Connor (Alison King) horrified when he starts offering the best odds in town at the bookies, needing a short-term fix to boost custom.


Gascoyne told itv.com: "Deep down Peter knows it's a dangerous move, but he wants to be back on top too quickly. He wants to run before he can walk.

"He's lost almost everything, so he panics and wants to get the business back to where it once was.

"Peter's feeling under a lot of strain at the minute. Carla's doing so well and he's doing very badly, and I think that's affecting their relationship."


By offering the competitive odds, Peter knows that he runs the risk of one lucky punter bankrupting him with an accumulator bet. 

However, the uncertainty also gives Peter the thrill that he misses from his drinking days.

Gascoyne added: "Even when his business is on the line, it's actually quite exciting for him in a strange kind of way. Because he's given up the drink, he's always looking for that little bit of escapism."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne has spoken about Peter Barlow's upcoming business crisis, blaming his character's addictive personality for the dangerous game he plays at the betting shop.

As reported last week, Peter leaves his partner Carla Connor (Alison King) horrified when he starts offering the best odds in town at the bookies, needing a short-term fix to boost custom.


Gascoyne told itv.com: "Deep down Peter knows it's a dangerous move, but he wants to be back on top too quickly. He wants to run before he can walk.

"He's lost almost everything, so he panics and wants to get the business back to where it once was.

"Peter's feeling under a lot of strain at the minute. Carla's doing so well and he's doing very badly, and I think that's affecting their relationship."


By offering the competitive odds, Peter knows that he runs the risk of one lucky punter bankrupting him with an accumulator bet. 

However, the uncertainty also gives Peter the thrill that he misses from his drinking days.

Gascoyne added: "Even when his business is on the line, it's actually quite exciting for him in a strange kind of way. Because he's given up the drink, he's always looking for that little bit of escapism."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne has hinted that Peter Barlow and Carla Connor's relationship will come under strain in the build-up to their wedding.

The Weatherfield couple recently became engaged, but Peter can't help feeling dissatisfied with his life in upcoming episodes.

Gascoyne told TV Times of his character's troubles: "Peter is not very happy. He's just existing, but he doesn't tell Carla how he feels. He's lost the bookies and doesn't know what he's doing in the factory. 

"Everyone is talking behind his back, he feels he's losing control of his life and Carla is in charge of the wedding - she's even paying for the ring!

"It's Peter doing the same old thing. Whenever things are going well, he presses the self-destruct button."

He added: "It is still a great relationship, but it will always be tempestuous. As for the wedding, if it happens, it can only be a disaster if it's got a Barlow in it!"

Peter's turmoil will also make an impact on Michelle Connor (Kym Lomas) as she quits the factory after falling out with him. She then returns to doing shifts as a barmaid at the Rovers Return.

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2013), lizann (06-08-2013), tammyy2j (07-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope they don't marry

----------


## tammyy2j

I think an affair for Peter and Eva would make more sense now she is working in the factory office than him and Tina even though I'd much prefer Peter back with Leanne

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne has signed a new one-year contract with the soap, but show bosses are refusing to comment on claims that it could be his last.

The actor, who plays Peter Barlow, has extended his current deal to October 2014 and Corrie chiefs have big plans for his character over the next year.

Responding to rumours that Gascoyne wants to pursue other projects at the end of his new deal, a Coronation Street spokesperson told Digital Spy: "Chris has signed a new one-year contract which takes him to autumn 2014 and he is involved in some of the biggest storylines of the next 12 months. It is too early to comment beyond that."

Gascoyne has played the role of Peter on and off since 2000. His alter ego's complicated love life has provided some of the biggest storylines of recent years.

Viewers can expect even more drama to come in the next few months as Peter risks his future with partner Carla Connor by embarking on an affair with Rovers barmaid Tina McIntyre.

Gascoyne and co-star Alison King, who plays Carla, have also recently been spotted filming their characters' upcoming wedding scenes.

----------

maidmarian (24-10-2013), tammyy2j (24-10-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producer Stuart Blackburn has spoken to Digital Spy about Peter Barlow and Tina McIntyre's shock affair, revealing that the pair's passion will spark a long-running storyline.

Fans already know that Peter will soon risk his future with fiancÃ©e Carla Connor when he starts to develop an attraction to Tina.

Our video sees Stuart confirm that Peter and Tina's fling will be much more than just a one-off betrayal, leading to "big trouble" on the cobbles.

He also discusses whether there is any hope left for Peter and Carla, who have a loyal following among Coronation Street fans.

Show chiefs have already mapped out the storyline and the repercussions of Peter's affair will play out until late summer next year and beyond.

Coronation Street continues tonight (November 11) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...g-trouble.html

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne has addressed rumours that he could be leaving the show.

The actor, who plays Peter Barlow, has extended his current deal to later next year, with show bosses promising that there are big plans for his character until then. 

However, Gascoyne has now claimed that he might take a break from the soap at the end of his contract.

"I've signed a new contract that takes me to August 2014 - and at this moment I don't know what will happen beyond then," the 45-year-old told Woman Magazine.

"Maybe I will take a break. The character loses something by being here all the time and being ordinary.

"I'd like to do other stuff. It's like anything - we can get stuck in one place, and that's not necessarily a bad place, but it's not always good for us, is it?"

Gascoyne also revealed that a Buddhist retreat he went on during a four-month sabbatical from the show helped him evaluate his long-term plans.

Carla and Peter prepare to take their vows.
Â© ITV
Carla and Peter prepare to take their vows.


"I took a four-month sabbatical from the show last summer and spent some time at a Buddhist retreat - and that was a big changing point in my life," he added. 

"Peter can be a very negative character - and although the storylines were fantastic, I lost myself. Having that break made me realise I can do the same job and still be happy."

Viewers will see Peter prepare to marry Carla (Alison King) this week, despite his growing attraction to Tina McIntrye (Michelle Keegan).

----------

Glen1 (02-12-2013), tammyy2j (02-12-2013)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne has discussed his character's conflicting feelings over whether to marry Carla Connor.

Fans will knows that the couple's wedding day arrives this week, but Peter is torn over his growing attraction to Tina McIntyre.

Speaking in an exclusive preview on Coronation Street's official website, Gascoyne said: "I think Peter is feeling very apprehensive in the run up to the wedding. He wants to go through with it, he loves Carla but there is something in the way and she is called Tina.

"There is a lot of tension between Peter and Carla at the moment and actually she has done nothing wrong," he added. "She has done everything and he has done absolutely nothing.

"The tension between Peter and Tina is starting to get very high now. She is offering something that Carla can't, or he thinks that she is. He's totally conflicted. He is a completely split man."

Gascoyne continued to say that Peter will know what he has to do just as the pair are about to exchange vows. 

He said: "On the actual day he is very nervous and apprehensive. Tina tries to stop him before he goes through with the wedding. She says all the things that are in Peter's mind but he is not intelligent enough to think them for himself. 

"Will Peter go through with the wedding? I think he loves Carla and I think he would like to but I think only at the moment of the vows, will he know in his heart whether he wants to do this or not. So we will have to wait and see!"

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Chris Gascoyne don't leave he is a great actor and Peter a great character but putting him with Tina for an affair is a bad move imo

----------


## swmc66

Peter is an ungrateful man

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Peter Barlow receives a shock in the New Year as Tina McIntyre announces that she is leaving Weatherfield, just days after they have reignited their passion.

Tina (Michelle Keegan) vows to make a fresh start in London after realising that Peter will always put his marriage to Carla before her.

Here, Chris Gascoyne - who plays Peter - reveals how his character reacts to Tina's bombshell.

Does Peter have any regrets about marrying Carla? 
"I wouldn't say he has regrets about marrying Carla. She's the love of his life and I think he always intended to go through with it. If anything, he's maybe just relieved the wedding is over. Carla had become quite obsessed by the planning of it all. Even though it was Peter she was marrying, he was almost jealous of the attention Carla was paying to it!" 

What are his feelings for Tina? Marriage hasn't really stopped him wanting to pursue herâ¦
"While Carla was busy planning the wedding, Peter was given the chance to take his eye off the prize and had his head turned by someone who he felt was more understanding of him at that time. The problem with Peter is temptation. He can never resist, and he just couldn't help himself when Tina was giving him so much attention before the wedding. 

"But then since marrying Carla, I think Peter has been making an effort to end things with Tina. He tells her they need to quit while they are ahead. Whether he means it or not is another question - as far as he's concerned, he's technically doing the right thing by 'trying' to end it.

"Peter is also insanely jealous about Tina and Rob, but at first he tries to make out that it's because he's looking out for Tracy. But when he sees Tina getting out of a car with Rob, he ends up losing it. If Peter feels like something or someone he desires is slipping away from him, he doesn't like it."

Peter lashes out at Rob next week. What brings that about? 
"Peter has a go at Rob, but tries to do so in a way that sounds as if he's just looking out for Tracy. So when Rob nearly blows Peter's cover by mocking him for fancying the babysitter, Peter completely sees red. 

"Ironically, I don't think Rob actually thinks Peter fancies Tina. He's just winding Peter up because he's created such an issue about Rob kissing her. Peter has to backpedal quite a bit after that. Tracy, Carla and Tina all demand to know what's got into him."

When Tina storms round to the flat to ask him what he's playing at, how does Peter react? 
"At that point, Peter has no choice but to admit to her that he's incredibly jealous of her and Rob and confesses that he madly desires her. Tina finds that hard to resist. They both struggle to control themselves at that point." 

When Peter hears someone coming up to the flat, how does he react? 
"They have to think very quickly. Luckily Peter's used to thinking on his feet and covering his tracks! In the end it turns out to be Roy, who has left a bag in their flat. Peter bundles him back out of the door and Roy's none the wiser, while Tina hides in the bedroom. 

"It's Tina that struggles with that, I think. She's not used to being in this situation, while Peter is much calmer about it then she is. He has more experience and he's no stranger to being unfaithful!" 


Does Peter want a full-blown affair with Tina?
"When Peter tells Tina that he loves Carla and that he wants to forget about the kiss they had, he does means it to an extent. He has no intention of leaving Carla. He loves his wife, although he does desire Tina. I think where he's getting the best of both and not getting caught, he's fine with that - but the worst thing that could happen would be for Carla to detect it."

Is Peter considering Tina's feelings in this at all?
"He does tell Tina that he loves Carla and won't leave her. I think he does that to spare Tina's feelings - he can probably tell she's falling for him a little bit. In Peter's mind, as long as he's warned Tina about how dangerous it could all get, then he's done all he can to protect her. It's up to her then if she wants to continue what they've got. He definitely doesn't take advantage of her in that way. "

Would you say Peter needs constant thrills like this?
"Peter repeats all the same patterns and all the same mistakes over and over again. It's almost as if he can't handle things going well for him. He and Carla have had such a struggle to be together, and now they've finally got married, he's putting their relationship in jeopardy. He's got an addictive personality, and if temptation comes into his sight, he can't resist it. I doubt Peter will get away with it forever though. I've no doubt there'll be catastrophe on the horizon!"

How does Peter feel when Tina says she can't be around him and she's moving away? 
"Even though he's told her they have to keep their distance and that nothing should have ever happened between them, he really panics when Tina tells him she's moving away. Deep down he probably thought that something would happen between them again, despite him telling her it had to stop. He never thought she'd up and leave. He might say he doesn't want her, but he does - and when he starts to feel as though he could lose her, he wants her even more." 

Would he try and make her stay?
"I think he would set out on a charm offensive to make her stay. He'd probably tell her not to uproot because of him."

If it came to it, would Peter choose Tina or Carla?
"I think Tina's already tried to push for that. Even just before the wedding she told him he didn't have to go through with it - but he did. Carla's his wife but Tina's his temptation. If it came down to it, Peter would know which side his bread was buttered."

----------

swmc66 (24-12-2013)

----------


## swmc66

To give peter his due he is trying hard to resist her. She keeps pushing him and most men would'nt say no in that situation.

----------


## swmc66

Carla is too good and generous to him.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Peter can't help himself he's  womaniser alwys has been always will be.  It's just  a matter of time before he goes after Leanne again.

----------

Perdita (01-01-2014), tammyy2j (07-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I really despise Peter lately the way he is behaving, yes he was always a womaniser but never this heartless and cruel with his lies and behaviour

----------


## swmc66

it takes two to tango and Tina was doing all the running at the beginning remember when he was'nt having any of it. Although I am not a fan of either of them!

----------


## lizann

kill him off

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I really despise Peter lately the way he is behaving, yes he was always a womaniser but never this heartless and cruel with his lies and behaviour


I blame the writers!  Peter doesn't seem like this at heart.

----------


## swmc66

i am not impressed with the producer no interesting story lines at the moment

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> kill him off


No don't kill him off. What would happen to little Simon. Get him back to the bookies away from the factory.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> kill him off


No don't kill him off. What would happen to little Simon. Get him back to the bookies away from the factory.

----------


## Perdita

I don't approve of his actions but then I also believe that in real life, he would not have gone near Tina after he married Carla, only the silly scriptwriters are making him into the adulterer ... I guess he will be involved in Tina's death storyline and therefore get his break for a while .. I hope he comes back, I would miss him

----------


## Perdita

Peter Barlow's secret affair with Tina McIntyre is reignited on Coronation Street this fortnight after the barmaid abandons her plans to leave Weatherfield.

The pair continue to sneak around without Peter's wife Carla suspecting a thing, but with more close calls and near-misses on the way, are they playing a dangerous game?

Here, Chris Gascoyne - who plays Peter - reveals his take on the latest twists and turns in the storyline.

How would you say Peter felt when Tina went to London first time around?
"Peter felt really guilty. He knew that Tina was uprooting her life because of him and he didn't feel good about it, but he also wasn't prepared to tell Carla about the affair. Apart from the guilt, he was also very nervous because Tina was really angry with him when he last saw her and then she was gone." 

Was Peter pleased she went in the end because temptation was removed?
"There was a mixture of emotions. Peter really likes Tina and he does have a weakness for her. Part of him wants her, but the other part loves Carla and he doesn't want to lose her." 

Now that Tina is back, does Peter wish he could stay away from her?
"I really think he does, but he's weak when it comes to Tina. He loves Carla, he doesn't want to hurt her and he definitely doesn't want to lose her - but he just doesn't seem to be able to give Tina up. 

"Tina is planning to leave for good, so Peter is also guilty that she feels she has to move because of him and he doesn't want that. He wants her to stay - not because he wants to be with Tina but he does like having her as his mistress."

Peter asks Tina not to leave.
Â© ITV

So when Peter begs Tina to stay, he doesn't want something more serious?
"No, he doesn't want anything more serious. He loves Carla and he would never leave Carla for Tina. In the end, Tina does agree to stay and their affair certainly heats up at this point. Peter even hands Tina a set of keys to his flat and tells her they'll have plenty of time together with Carla being in Paris all week."

What happens on Valentine's night when Tina and Peter plan to meet?
"Peter arranges to spend the night with Tina once Carla is on her way to Paris on business, but Carla has other plans and decides to fly him out to Paris as a surprise for Valentine's Day. Peter is stunned and gutted when she tells him, as he was really looking forward to having Tina to himself.

"As he packs for Paris, Tina arrives on the doorstep and tells him she wants him. They sleep together and then Peter sets off to Paris to spend the evening with his wife." 

Does Peter feel guilty about having sex with Tina and then leaving for Paris to see his wife?
"He feels like the cat that's got the cream. He has a beautiful wife and a beautiful mistress. He's on his way to Paris to spend the night with his wife and he's just slept with Tina. He must feel guilty but he also can't help himself."

When Peter returns the following week, he jumps straight into bed with Tina againâ¦
"Yes, his lust for Tina just takes over. He wants her - nothing else at that time crosses his mind. He arrives home and heads straight round to Tina's and arranges to meet up with her."

Tina and Peter are almost caught when Steve lets himself into the flat. Doesn't Peter realise that his affair is inevitably going to be revealed at some point?
"Peter is caught up in the moment and he's not thinking about the effects it could have. He's very much in the here and now - future consequences aren't crossing his mind."

Steve and Lloyd catch Tina.
Â© ITV
Steve and Lloyd catch Tina

Why does Peter later offer to help Tina with her rent? Does he do it because he wants her to be beholden to him?
"No I don't think he does, but he is worried when Tina tells him that it won't be so easy to meet up in future as she may be forced to get a lodger. He offers to help because he doesn't want it to be any harder for them to see each other, but Tina is not pleased and tells him that she's not a tart that can be bought."

----------

maidmarian (11-02-2014), tammyy2j (11-02-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Steve catch them so?

----------


## sarah c

> Does Steve catch them so?


Steve and Lloyd catch Tina half-dressed in the flat, but she bluffs and says she's just using the shower while Peter and Carla are meant to be away, as her shower isn't working

As Steve and Lloyd share a brain cell depending who is on the switchboard!!! She gets away with it

----------

tammyy2j (11-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Steve and Lloyd catch Tina half-dressed in the flat, but she bluffs and says she's just using the shower while Peter and Carla are meant to be away, as her shower isn't working
> 
> As Steve and Lloyd share a brain cell depending who is on the switchboard!!! She gets away with it


Awww, if only for an innocent mind ....

----------


## Perdita

> Steve and Lloyd catch Tina half-dressed in the flat, but she bluffs and says she's just using the shower while Peter and Carla are meant to be away, as her shower isn't working
> 
> As Steve and Lloyd share a brain cell depending who is on the switchboard!!! She gets away with it


Awww, if only for an innocent mind ....

----------


## swmc66

It's owens flat and if the showers not working he could of fixed it very quickly

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne has discussed his decision to take time away from the soap, revealing that he wants some new experiences.

The actor will bow out from his role as Peter Barlow when his current contract expires in August.

Speaking to TV Times about his plans, Gascoyne explained: "I'd like to keep the character alive and have some experiences, because you need energy and a different mindset to get you through. When I came back in 2008, in my mind I'd only come back for a couple of years but I've done six - and it's a long old six years with not much of a break.

"I'd like to do a play because I've not done one for a long time and it's a different thing altogether - you can't stop and say, 'Can we do it again?'

"And I'd like to go to Plum Village, a Buddhist retreat in France. That's something I'll do for myself. A couple of weeks there would be nice."

Peter's current storyline sees him cheating on his wife Carla (Alison King) with Rovers barmaid Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan). However, Gascoyne said that the plot will reach a turning point when Carla confides in him about being pregnant.

He revealed: "It makes Peter realise how much he cares for her. He thinks he can just stop what's happened with Tina and carry on as normal - but life isn't that simple.

"It doesn't just end in tears - it's a lot worse than that. Tina is murdered and Peter is a suspect. It ends in the worst way you could imagine - for everyone concerned."

Gascoyne has played Peter on and off since 2000.

----------


## swmc66

I hope he never comes back.

----------


## tammyy2j

Peter Barlow faces two big shocks later this month when he learns that his wife Carla and mistress Tina McIntyre could both be pregnant.

An eventful day for Peter (Chris Gascoyne) begins when Carla finally tells him that she is expecting his baby, having kept the news to herself for over two weeks.

Although Carla initially planned to have a termination without Peter knowing, she is unable to go through with it and decides that honesty is the best policy.

Carla's revelation makes a big impact on Peter as he realises just how much he loves her, so he vows to stand by her whether she has the baby or not.

However, just when it seems that Peter is about to fully commit to Carla and end his affair with Tina (Michelle Keegan), the Rovers barmaid drops a bombshell on him and reveals that she might be pregnant too. Is Peter facing his worst nightmare?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne has said that his character Peter Barlow will react cruelly to Tina McIntyre when she reveals she could be pregnant.

Upcoming episodes of the soap see Tina tell Peter that she could be expecting a baby, shortly after Peter discovers his wife Carla's pregnancy news. 

Speaking in an interview on the official Coronation Street website, Gascoyne said: "He's very cruel to Tina when she tells him and that is only through fear. 

"He is kind of angry with her. He doesn't know what to do, he can't sort it out and he goes and has a drink.

"Steve calls him a taxi and books him into a hotel. He tells him everything because he needs to unload and get it off his chest to lessen that guilt. Steve doesn't want to know but now he does know and it has put him in a position."

Gascoyne also revealed that the repercussions of Peter's affair with Tina are set to continue.

He said: "There is a lot more drama to come. It is worse than I ever thought the outcome could be.

"He has got back to where he was years ago - you would have thought he'd learned the lesson but he is back to where he was. He has made a real mess of it and it is getting worse."

----------

Glen1 (31-03-2014), tammyy2j (01-04-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne has signed up for a Christmas pantomime role following his impending exit from the soap.

The actor, best known for playing Weatherfield's Peter Barlow, will appear as Fleshcreep in Jack and the Beanstalk at the Birmingham Hippodrome.

Gascoyne will star alongside boyband singer Duncan James and Loose Women star Jane McDonald in the six-week production that kicks off on December 19.

It was announced earlier in the year that Gascoyne would be taking time away from the soap to explore new opportunities.

Coronation Street viewers know that Peter is currently in prison after he was falsely accused of the murder of Tina McIntyre.

----------


## tammyy2j

Peter Barlow could be in serious danger next week, after collapsing following a drinking binge in prison.

Peter (Chris Gascoyne) becomes increasingly desperate for a drink when his fellow prisoner Jim (Charles Lawson) refuses to give him any more alcohol.

Knowing he needs a drink to get through the day, Peter tracks down Jim's illegal stash and drinks the lot. 

Later, Jim finds him Peter lying on the floor barely conscious and knows he needs to get help. Will Jim alert the alert the prison guards and get Peter to hospital, or is Peter's life in the balance?

----------

maidmarian (19-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Peter Barlow's future hangs in the balance in tense Coronation Street scenes next week as he stands trial for Tina McIntyre's murder. As he desperately tries to defend himself, he still has no idea that Rob Donovan was the real culprit behind the dark crime.

Here, Chris Gascoyne - who plays Peter - chats about the dramatic trial episodes, his character's chances of freedom and why he has decided to leave Coronation Street at the end of the current storyline.

Whatever happens at the trial, we know that this story is leading up to your exit from the show. Why have you decided to leave?
"It's been six years and that's quite a long time to spend on one job and one character. I wanted to keep Peter alive and still interesting, so I felt that it had come to a natural end again, really. I wanted to move on and do some other things. I'd like to do some theatre just to work in a different area."

When the trial week arrives, does Peter feel that all hope is lost?
"No, I don't think so! I think there's always hope for Peter and that's what he is hanging onto. He's hoping that Carla can help him in the trial. Peter still loves her, but he thinks they're going to go through the whole relationship in court and she'll rip him to pieces publicly, which she sort of does!

"But once Peter listens to everything Carla has to say, he does conclude from it that she does still love him, rightly or wrongly. I think maybe she does but you'd have to ask Ali King that!"

What kind of evidence crops up during the trial?
"There's lots of different things that come up against Peter, but the worst thing is that the prosecution wash all of his dirty laundry in public and that's horrible for him. Also, people who Peter thought might support him actually turn against him - like Steve McDonald. That's a really bad one for him. 

"Steve feels that Peter put his own relationship with Michelle in jeopardy by forcing him to keep the affair a secret. That comes out during the trial and Steve ends up saying almost the worst thing that he could say. He basically shouts out, 'How would you feel if your mate had murdered somebody?' The jury take note of that, so it's not looking good at all!"

Who does Peter think killed Tina?
"He doesn't know. That's what's interesting in the court case - Peter hasn't done it and he knows that. He believes that Carla hasn't done it either, but then he's in court not knowing who has done it. He doesn't for one moment think that it could be Rob."

Is anyone on Peter's side?
"Just Ken, really. I think Simon believes in his dad too, but he's only young and it's a lot to take in."

When you told the bosses you wanted to leave, did you worry about them possibly killing Peter off?
"No, because I understand that if that's the way it works, then it's fine. I am pleased that Peter is not being killed off, but then if that's what the producers had wanted to do, then it would have been alright too because it's not a job for life. Well, it is for Bill Roache, but he didn't know that at the start! If you've got to go, you've got to go. Luckily they want to continue with Peter."

Do you think you will return to the show?
"Yeah, I will come back. I've always said I will come back. I don't have a certain timespan in my head for when that will be, but it's years more than months. But how do you know for certain? Who knows what's going to happen all that time down the line?"

How have you found working with Charles Lawson (Jim McDonald) on the recent prison scenes?
"It's been great as I love working with Charlie. We just have a mess about with the lines and see what happens, because he's very spontaneous. It's been nice to work with different people over the past few months. I have crossed over with Charlie on the show before but we've never worked together, so I've quite enjoyed that. Of course we've also got Clelland played by Fine Time Fontayne, which is a great name! (Laughs.) His real name's Ian!"

Has it been intense to film the prison scenes?
"The prison scenes are filmed in a purpose-built set above Roy's Rolls. We've had very long days in there, but that means that I can get a couple of days off a week, which I don't usually get. It's a different space with different actors and it's almost like doing a different job, but it's great. 

"The sweating and the shaking due to Peter's alcohol withdrawal has been tough. It is exhausting - both physically and mentally. On screen you probably see three scenes in an episode, but I've probably done ten that day. You don't do them once, you have to cover them over and over again, so I end up with a headache! 

"You go home and you really feel like you've been through it! I had a rest when Peter went to intensive care - I could just lie there while the other actors were speaking!"

How do you switch off after a long day filming?
"I read a lot. I like reading and seeing my family. I've been playing an Xbox game with my boy and we've had a good time with that, but there isn't a lot of time to switch off because you're pretty much learning lines for the next day. It's constantly in your mind and it's like living another life.

"The physicality of Peter has been another difficult thing recently, so I've had to see an osteopath for my back and neck because of all the shaking. Also, every time Jim McDonald gets a chance, he throws me all round the cell - and he's a big fella! (Laughs.) It has been hard but I can't complain - I've enjoyed the scenes and they always write well for me on this show."

Does Charlie take those physical scenes very seriously?
"Sometimes he takes them a little bit too seriously! (Laughs.) We nearly knocked the set over once when we had a fight scene. They had to stop it as we nearly went through the set. It wasn't serious but we just got into it and it maybe went a bit far, but nobody got hurt!"

So do you take Peter home with you?
"I always do, because it's always on my mind. I'm always thinking of how I could incorporate something I've seen or heard into a scene. I'm always working on him, for a little bit more depth or something a little bit more interesting.

"Peter's been a great character and one that's very close to me. When you're working at this rate, it is essentially you under imaginary circumstances. I've enjoyed having so much time on camera to try things every day, sometimes getting it right and sometimes getting it wrong. Sometimes they cut bits out if they don't work, but sometimes they leave them in! In this past six years, I've learned a lot about acting from the people I've worked with and also just from doing it every day."

What will you miss about playing Peter?
"I think I'll just miss doing it every day and having a full-time job. Sometimes it's hard work but the good things have definitely outweighed the bad things and I've learned a lot. I've learned about acting over 20 years and now, in the past two years, I've started to become comfortable with what I do and been able to make choices easily. 

"I struggled with that before, but by working in front of the camera over and over again, you develop the confidence to try things. I'll miss practising, and my next part might not be such a good one. It'll be hard to get a part better than this one, really!"

Did you ever find Peter's drunken scenes difficult to film?
"I did when I'd had two years not doing it and then I came back to doing it. There was one drunken scene in the pub with so many extras and crew, and I didn't know if I could do it again. I did struggle to do it again actually, but it looked alright and it was fine in the end.

"When I came back I didn't want Peter being drunk to be a party piece for him, because I'd done that before when I was there last time. One funny thing was that, as we're doing 15 episodes out of order at any one time, I'd look at the top of my script and it would say something like, '5 pints and three whiskies in!' Then there'd be another one saying '1 tequila'! I scribble all sorts at the top of my scripts so I know what Peter's had, so I can keep track! Then you have the scripts where he's not had any drinks for a while and he's sobering up again! It all gets a bit complicated!"

Have you had much feedback from people who are alcoholics in real life?
"Yes, they love it as they say that Peter's story is real. As much as I can, I do put everything into it and they appreciate that, as I'm showing what alcohol can do to people. I don't take it lightly because I know this show goes out to millions of people. I have had a massive amount of feedback and people have told me some incredible stories about their sobriety. People have told me that they've watched the show and seen they've got a problem. Over the years, people have wanted to tell me their stories about alcohol. 

"I had one lovely letter which is still in my dressing room. It's the only one I've got up and it's from a few years back. It's from some people who lost their nephew, who was only a teenager, from alcohol abuse. The letter said, 'Even if Peter's story stops one person from drinking then you're doing a good job'. Whenever I've felt not connected to the drunken scenes or not wanted to do them, I've read that letter and seen that it does have a greater purpose.

"But then you've also got to remember that there are a lot of people who think Peter's drinking is great and shout 'Barlow!' to me and things like that. People try to buy me drinks in bars, but I don't drink myself! That means I don't go into bars very often, but if I do, I have an orange juice and it's very disappointing for them!"

Have you ever spoken up if you felt Peter was acting out of character?
"I think it's a dangerous area to say that. If you say, 'My character wouldn't say that', I think you've got to be careful because that's the writers' job and it's my job to try and make it work. Of course there are times where you might think it, but with someone like Peter, I'm not sure what is out of character. If it's well-written, I can believe why he would do certain things and see his twisted logic."

How did you feel about being paired up with Michelle Keegan for the Peter and Tina affair?
"When I first heard about it I thought, 'How are they going to do that?', but Michelle was great. She's such a nice girl and really easy to work with. We just got on with it, really, but it was a big leap to make, that one. 

"It was a difficult one, because I was at the point where Peter was happy with Carla and I didn't see a point for the affair, but they had to do that because Michelle was leaving the show. It worked out okay and I enjoyed working with her."

Do you still vividly remember making your debut in the 40th anniversary live episode in 2000?
"Yes, I was really nervous because after 40 years, I could have been that guy who fell through the set and it all went wrong! I was scared of doing it, but I knew that if I didn't do it, I'd never know. It all worked out okay but it was the most surreal experience. I'd watched Corrie religiously since I was a kid with the family - and now it was going out live and I was playing Ken Barlow's son.

"In the scenes I was thinking, 'That's Ken Barlow' and 'That's Deirdre'! I did forget my lines as well as I was still just thinking, 'That's Ken Barlow!' We both said nothing, we looked at each other, I said something and apparently it was the right thing! That was a defining moment in my career and it really was a most bizarre situation."

What kind of working relationship have you had with Bill Roache and Anne Kirkbride?
"I've done hundreds and hundreds of scenes with Bill and Annie, and they're great. They're so good that there is a difference between Annie and Deirdre and Bill and Ken. As soon as action is called, you see two different people appear. Because of our friendship and long history, you don't really have to act - you just react to whatever they're saying and it just happens. 

"I've learned a lot from both of them. One of the best things about this job has been being able to meet Bill Roache and spend time with him. He's been a huge influence on my life in many ways, especially with the way that he operates and takes every day like a new day. He also takes every scene as a new scene, and really you can't tell that it's been 54 years for him.

"Annie has been lovely to me too and very supportive. So Corrie is a big family and I will miss everybody. I've made some great friends and I've had a great six years. That's why I'll come back, because I do see it as a part of my life."   :Cheer: 

What does the future hold for you?
"I'm doing panto in Birmingham for two months, playing the villain Fleshcreep in Jack and the Beanstalk. After that, there's a couple of things that I've been offered that hopefully will come off, but unless it's there and you're doing it, you can't even think about it. They're theatre roles - some really, really good parts that I would love to do. We've talked about it, but in this business you never know what might happen!"


Coronation Street launches Peter's trial on Monday, October 13 at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------

maidmarian (07-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

It's the end of an era for the Barlows in Coronation Street tonight (November 14) as Peter stands by his decision to leave Weatherfield for a fresh start.

Having been rejected by his estranged wife Carla and judged harshly within the local community, Peter (Chris Gascoyne) is adamant that he should move away to Portsmouth for the foreseeable future.

When Peter first breaks the news to Simon (Alex Bain), he gets a frosty reception from his son and is devastated at the thought of leaving on bad terms with him.

Later, however, Simon rushes home from school early and begs Peter not to go. It's clear that Peter will be leaving, but will Simon accept his decision before he bows out?

Peter tells Simon he is moving away
Â© ITV
Simon begs Peter not to go

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

maidmarian (14-11-2014), swmc66 (14-11-2014)

----------


## owenlee4me

yippee lets see the back of boozy smoking Peter!! But what I don't get is, Deidre was going nuts when he was in Jail, but when he gets out she's no where to be seen, and of course no where to be seen for her daughters wedding!! where is she meant to be? lets hope she heads for Portsmouth with Plonky Peter and they can puff away like two chimmneys!

----------


## swmc66

They had no choice to let her have leave. She needed it for her health. Not a good time to have to write her out but she had been overdoing it

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Deirdre being absent for so much of the recent drama was unavoidable as Swmc says.  It's a time when we viewers need to accept that we need to suspend our disbelief.  

I do think her absence could have been written better though.  If, say, Deirdre had an accident whilst at Bev's and was laid up in hospital in traction, it would explain her absence but not be serious enough for the rest of the family to be constantly at her bedside.  We could have got little comments like they were just back from visiting Deirdre etc, so it needn't have impacted on the storylines.

----------

maidmarian (15-11-2014), Perdita (16-11-2014), swmc66 (15-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

The writers have had their work cut out with Ken, Kevin, Dierdre and a few people having babies.

----------


## Perdita

Chris Gascoyne is returning to Coronation Street.  :Cheer: 

The Peter Barlow actor left the soap in November after he was cleared of Tina McIntyre's murder, but is understood to be returning for scenes around his on-screen stepmother Deirdre Barlow's funeral.
The actor has told the Birmingham Mail that he will be back in early June for "a few episodes".

Anne Kirkbride, who played Deirdre, died in January after a short illness.

Gascoyne said: "They asked me to go back to the street for a couple of episodes and of course I said yes.

"It is only right that Peter would be there, and if I can I will always want to keep that continuity. The show has been very good to me.

"I worked with Annie for 15 years and I loved her, she was a really lovely woman and I miss her."

He added that all the cast will find filming the scenes difficult: "We will be saying goodbye to Deirdre but also to Annie, so it is bound to be very emotional."

Coronation Street bosses have been working closely with Kirkbride's family as they plan the on-screen send-off.

A memorial service for the actress will take place on Sunday, May 30 at Manchester Cathedral, to allow friends, family and fans to pay their respects to the actress too.

----------

Dazzle (24-04-2015), lizann (23-04-2015), LizzyBizzy (25-04-2015), maidmarian (23-04-2015), parkerman (23-04-2015), tammyy2j (24-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Chris Gascoyne is returning to Coronation Street.


That's really good news!  :Smile:

----------

maidmarian (24-04-2015), mariba (01-05-2015), Perdita (24-04-2015)

----------


## Kissinger

I'm bored with Corra, Calum, Sarah, now NIck and what's her name? thank goodness for Tracy putting some mischief in, and I do like Sean and Billy, other than that, blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## LizzyBizzy

I think it's quite appropriate for him to return for the funeral scenes, it's the kind of thing that would happen in real life. It's also good to hear him acknowledge how good the show's been for him.

----------

Dazzle (26-04-2015), maidmarian (25-04-2015), swmc66 (27-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Chris Gascoyne makes a brief return to the soap next week, reprising his role as Peter Barlow for Deirdre's emotional send-off.

Peter is due to attend Deirdre's funeral after she passes away suddenly, but he arrives back in Weatherfield late due to problems with the trains.

When finally reunited with his family, Peter finds himself at the centre of a big argument at Number 1 as he, Ken and Tracy all lash out at each other in heated scenes.

Here, Chris talks about his return and his memories of the late Anne Kirkbride, who played Deirdre for 42 years.

What made you return for these episodes?
"I was very close to Annie and I thought that for Annie and the show, Peter would come back, so that was the reason really. I was happy to come back and there was nothing to think about at all. It's been amazing to see everybody. It's made me realise how much I have missed people and it was a fantastic few days. 

"Obviously Annie has gone - I was able to go to her funeral, and for a while it will be a poorer place without her, but I feel I can put that to rest now and accept it. We've talked a lot about Annie - myself, Bill [Roache] and Kate [Ford]. We were in the Barlows' for a long time filming 26 pages of dialogue, but we just talked a lot about Annie. It was important for me, in a good way, to be able to understand and say goodbye." 

Has it felt strange filming on the Barlow set without Anne?
"It was so strange because I was thinking about 15 years ago when I started in the show and how lovely Annie was to me - her and Bill and Maggie. It seems no time at all but then things have changed so much. It felt strange to be doing a scene about Deirdre's funeral - it still feels strange to comprehend." 

Was it difficult to plays the scene surrounding Deirdre's funeral, or could you separate it from real life?
"There were times when I was switched on for Deirdre and there were times when I was switched on for Annie. They didn't seem to have separate places when I was in the Barlows', because I knew both Deirdre and Annie on that set. When you hear 'action' it's Deirdre and when they said cut it was Annie, so it was a strange few days that I had hoped wouldn't be here for many years."

What sort of Peter do we see back in Weatherfield?
"He seems pretty together. He's not drinking, he's been doing his best, and he's still in touch with Simon and Leanne. Peter comes back with all the best intentions but the trains are delayed and he misses the funeral, which he's upset and embarrassed about.

"Then he has an argument with Tracy because she's having a go at Ken and he doesn't like that, then Ken's defending Peter and Tracy's jealous, so straight away you walk back into some very familiar Barlow behaviour. It all centres round Deirdre, which is the most important thing. It's classic Barlows and it was really nice to do - they talk about all the good times and the bad times they've had round that table with Deirdre and Blanche, all the things that have happened, and it was really great to film. 

"It was wonderful to see Bill and Kate and not just the actors, everybody here who's been so kind and lovely to me. Just to see everybody has been quite moving, really."

What has Peter been up to while he's been away?
"Well he's got a job with a chartered boat company and he's about to go out for a stint in Antigua, so he has that bombshell to drop before he leaves."

How does that bombshell impact on Simon, who is already troubled?
"Simon's pleased to see his dad but he wants to come with him. We've had this quite a few times before and obviously he can't because Peter feels that Simon staying with Leanne and him not being there is more beneficial to his upbringing. 

"Peter doesn't know anything about his recent behaviour to Leanne, but there are little bits when he sees Simon being rude to Leanne. He's been rude to her before, but maybe these incidents are a little bit ruder in a more aggressive and grown up way." 

How does Peter feel when Simon makes it clear that he wants to come with him?
"It tugs at his heartstrings but he can't come - Peter's got a different life now and Simon needs to go to school. He can't go to sea, he needs to stay with Leanne. He's better off with Leanne and that's why Peter let him go, because he's better off with Leanne. Whether I or the audience think that's true or not I'm not sure, but Peter does."

Does Peter run into Carla while he's back?
"There is one scene between them where he sees Carla on the street, but you'll have to wait and see what happens. I think there's still something there for Peter, I can't really answer for Carla, but from Peter's point of view yes absolutely. She was his life for so long and he messed it up. It's always going to be there for him and of course if he could have it back, he would in a heartbeat." 

Will we see Peter return again at some point down the line? 
"Yeah I hope so. I've been playing Peter for so long he's become part of my life and I do miss him. You also miss people. I know it's a clichÃ© but it is a big family here, not just the actors but all the crew as well, I've missed them probably more than I thought I was going to." 

What have you been working on away from Coronation Street? 
"I've been touring in a theatre production of Little Voice. I'm loving being back in the theatre after 11 years and I'm enjoying it. We'll see what happens next - maybe a bit of TV."

----------

lizann (07-07-2015), maidmarian (07-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne makes a brief return to the soap next week, reprising his role as Peter Barlow for Deirdre's emotional send-off.
Peter is due to attend Deirdre's funeral after she passes away suddenly, but he arrives back in Weatherfield late due to problems with the trains.
When finally reunited with his family, Peter finds himself at the centre of a big argument at Number 1 as he, Ken and Tracy all lash out at each other in heated scenes.
Here, Chris talks about his return and his memories of the late Anne Kirkbride, who played Deirdre for 42 years.
What made you return for these episodes?
"I was very close to Annie and I thought that for Annie and the show, Peter would come back, so that was the reason really. I was happy to come back and there was nothing to think about at all. It's been amazing to see everybody. It's made me realise how much I have missed people and it was a fantastic few days.
"Obviously Annie has gone - I was able to go to her funeral, and for a while it will be a poorer place without her, but I feel I can put that to rest now and accept it. We've talked a lot about Annie - myself, Bill [Roache] and Kate [Ford]. We were in the Barlows' for a long time filming 26 pages of dialogue, but we just talked a lot about Annie. It was important for me, in a good way, to be able to understand and say goodbye."
Has it felt strange filming on the Barlow set without Anne?
"It was so strange because I was thinking about 15 years ago when I started in the show and how lovely Annie was to me - her and Bill and Maggie. It seems no time at all but then things have changed so much. It felt strange to be doing a scene about Deirdre's funeral - it still feels strange to comprehend."
Was it difficult to plays the scene surrounding Deirdre's funeral, or could you separate it from real life?
"There were times when I was switched on for Deirdre and there were times when I was switched on for Annie. They didn't seem to have separate places when I was in the Barlows', because I knew both Deirdre and Annie on that set. When you hear 'action' it's Deirdre and when they said cut it was Annie, so it was a strange few days that I had hoped wouldn't be here for many years."
What sort of Peter do we see back in Weatherfield?
"He seems pretty together. He's not drinking, he's been doing his best, and he's still in touch with Simon and Leanne. Peter comes back with all the best intentions but the trains are delayed and he misses the funeral, which he's upset and embarrassed about.
"Then he has an argument with Tracy because she's having a go at Ken and he doesn't like that, then Ken's defending Peter and Tracy's jealous, so straight away you walk back into some very familiar Barlow behaviour. It all centres round Deirdre, which is the most important thing. It's classic Barlows and it was really nice to do - they talk about all the good times and the bad times they've had round that table with Deirdre and Blanche, all the things that have happened, and it was really great to film.
"It was wonderful to see Bill and Kate and not just the actors, everybody here who's been so kind and lovely to me. Just to see everybody has been quite moving, really."
What has Peter been up to while he's been away?
"Well he's got a job with a chartered boat company and he's about to go out for a stint in Antigua, so he has that bombshell to drop before he leaves."
How does that bombshell impact on Simon, who is already troubled?
"Simon's pleased to see his dad but he wants to come with him. We've had this quite a few times before and obviously he can't because Peter feels that Simon staying with Leanne and him not being there is more beneficial to his upbringing.
"Peter doesn't know anything about his recent behaviour to Leanne, but there are little bits when he sees Simon being rude to Leanne. He's been rude to her before, but maybe these incidents are a little bit ruder in a more aggressive and grown up way."
How does Peter feel when Simon makes it clear that he wants to come with him?
"It tugs at his heartstrings but he can't come - Peter's got a different life now and Simon needs to go to school. He can't go to sea, he needs to stay with Leanne. He's better off with Leanne and that's why Peter let him go, because he's better off with Leanne. Whether I or the audience think that's true or not I'm not sure, but Peter does."
Does Peter run into Carla while he's back?
"There is one scene between them where he sees Carla on the street, but you'll have to wait and see what happens. I think there's still something there for Peter, I can't really answer for Carla, but from Peter's point of view yes absolutely. She was his life for so long and he messed it up. It's always going to be there for him and of course if he could have it back, he would in a heartbeat."
Will we see Peter return again at some point down the line? 
"Yeah I hope so. I've been playing Peter for so long he's become part of my life and I do miss him. You also miss people. I know it's a clichÃ© but it is a big family here, not just the actors but all the crew as well, I've missed them probably more than I thought I was going to."
What have you been working on away from Coronation Street? 
"I've been touring in a theatre production of Little Voice. I'm loving being back in the theatre after 11 years and I'm enjoying it. We'll see what happens next - maybe a bit of TV."

----------

maidmarian (07-07-2015), tammyy2j (07-07-2015)

----------


## Kim

Have we had this a few times before? It was kind of glossed over when Peter left last year but Simon seemed to want to live with Leanne before that.

----------


## Perdita

The return of Peter Barlow fuels his family's ongoing tension in Coronation Street tonight (July 15).

Ken is understanding when Peter (Chris Gascoyne) arrives back and blames train problems for his absence at Deirdre's funeral, but Tracy remains livid with him for missing her mum's emotional send-off.

As Ken has spent the day giving Tracy (Kate Ford) some harsh home truths, she angrily questions why Peter gets away with so much given his own history of selfish behaviour and bad mistakes.

The family tension soon escalates with insults and accusations flying around in all directions, but is there any hope that the Barlows can do Deirdre proud by making a fresh start as a family?

Ken and Tracy exchange insults
Â© ITV
The Barlow family exchange insults

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm looking forward to seeing Peter, and I always find big Barlow rows entertaining.  Let's hope they can make peace for Deirdre's sake.

----------

Perdita (15-07-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

It's a shame Peter didn't go to the funeral.  I thought this was what the actor wanted?  But no, Corrie has to have him miss it!

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

> It's a shame Peter didn't go to the funeral.  I thought this was what the actor wanted?  But no, Corrie has to have him miss it!


All to do with the storyline and Tracy being blamed for portraying even worse behaviour than Peter.. apparently the trains from Portsmouth caused problems which is quite realistic  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (15-07-2015), sarah c (15-07-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> All to do with the storyline and Tracy being blamed for portraying even worse behaviour than Peter.. apparently the trains from Portsmouth caused problems which is quite realistic


I use the Portsmouth going north train daily and yes hat is realistic

----------

parkerman (15-07-2015), Perdita (15-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

peter should have made the funeral service he could still battle with tracy and ken

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street boss Stuart Blackburn has teased that Peter Barlow could be heading back to Weatherfield in the future.

Actor Chris Gascoyne bowed out of the soap last November after Peter was cleared of murdering Tina McIntyre, but he returned for his step-mother Deirdre's funeral earlier this year.

Speaking to Inside Soap, Blackburn said: "We all want Peter Barlow back! It is leaping ahead but I think he will return. 

"Chris has taken time out before and then come back here. I would hope in the not-too-distant future that he will be phoning up and saying he is ready to do another stint."

Blackburn also shed some light on Rob Donovan's upcoming return after it was announced that Marc Baylis would be reprising his role for a prison storyline.

He said: "It's going to start with a stray newspaper article about Underworld, and wicked Rob catching sight of something that intrigues him. 

"He has been in prison for a year now and the man is very bored. He is going to be the puppet master, playing with people's lives from within his cell, setting different people against each other. 

"He has got a real nasty, malicious edge to him. He is going to be delivering news that will change somebody's life."

Rob's sister Carla Connor will also be bowing out of Weatherfield next year, but Blackburn promised that there is huge stuff lined up for the character before she goes.

He said: "We haven't nailed her exit yet - it's not until next year - but the pieces are in place. There is masses more story to come for Carla, and the door will be left open for actress Alison King. 

"She has said she wants to take some time out, but her plan is to come back and we hope she will."

www.digitalspy.co.uk

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015), Glen1 (08-09-2015), lizann (09-09-2015), maidmarian (08-09-2015), tammyy2j (08-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Could be come back and take Carla off with him for her exit even though I like her now with Nick

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015), Glen1 (08-09-2015), lizann (09-09-2015), Perdita (08-09-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Looks as if there's some good storyline potential on the horizon.

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015), maidmarian (08-09-2015), Perdita (08-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

leanne should tell him about simon if he cares

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

kate oates wants him back and looks to be happening

----------

parkerman (22-07-2016), Perdita (22-07-2016), tammyy2j (24-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street has confirmed that Peter Barlow is coming back to the cobbles.   :Big Grin:  :Cheer: 

Expect Peter to return to Weatherfield on a permanent basis â along with two other members of his family, Adam Barlow and Ken's son Daniel Osbourne.

Chris Gascoyne will be reprising his role as Peter, while talks are still underway regarding casting for the other two.

Producer Kate Oates confirmed the exciting news at a Coronation Street press event today, as she set out her plans to bring the Barlow family back to the forefront of the show.

Tracy arrives home from hospital to find Ken and Amy having lunch
Â©  ITV
"One of the things I am most excited about and something I consider a real privilege is that I am lucky enough to work on the longest-running soap," she said.

"One of the longest-running families on that soap is the Barlows, and why would you not want to strengthen that family? 

"I love the idea of Ken as the head of the family which has Tracy, Simon and Amy here currently. I am excited to bring Peter back to the show. 

"I am delighted to meet Daniel Osbourne, who is Ken's child with Denise, and I am excited to bring back Adam, who is Mike Baldwin's son and Ken's grandson.

"I think that strong family dynasty â the first family on the soap, as it were â  here, big, strong and sending ripples through the Street, is really exciting, and I am really looking forward to seeing that."

Ken is relieved when Peter and Carla nearly walk in and catch Leanne with Simon but don't see Leanne
Â©  ITV

Peter bowed out of Weatherfield in 2014, but returned briefly for Deirdre's funeral last year. And Oates said it felt natural to bring him back.

"We've always been in touch, he has always kept strong links with us and so it felt like an organic thing," she said. "Knowing as I did that I was coming here, there were a few things I wanted to do and obviously it was a shame that both Ali King (Carla) and Paula Lane (Kylie) had made the decision to go. 

"You do think, 'I would like to work with that character and that character', and Peter is always one you want to work with. He has got such an amazing presence and such a great energy on screen. Everybody here loves him too."


Digital Spy

----------

parkerman (22-07-2016), swmc66 (23-07-2016), tammyy2j (24-07-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I would love to see a fully sober Peter back with Leanne

----------


## Perdita

> I would love to see a fully sober Peter back with Leanne


CanÂ´t see that happening although I would like that too ...

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's producer Kate Oates has revealed that Peter Barlow will have another romantic storyline when he returns to the cobbles.

Fans are rejoicing over the news that Chris Gascoyne has agreed to reprise his role as Peter on a permanent basis, which is sure to bring a whole heap of drama to the Barlows' doorstep.

Offering some teasers on what to expect, Oates explained: "Peter is rarely single and he may have someone in his sights. When he returns, he also may not be completely honest. 

"But something will happen when he arrives which is unexpected and means he has to stay - or wants to stay. Peter doesn't really feel complete unless he's messing up somebody's life romantically, so watch this space!"

Oates described Gascoyne's return as "a bit of a mutual" decision following his recent work in the theatre.

"Chris has got such a love for the show that he's always in touch," she continued. "He'd just done a fantastic play with David Neilson, so he's always kept his links with us really strongly.

"It felt like a really organic thing. As I was coming in [as producer], it was such a shame that Ali King had made that decision to go and obviously Paula Lane had decided to go too. 

"You always think: 'I'd love to work with this character or that character' and Peter's always a character that you'd want to work with. He's always got such an amazing presence and energy on screen and everybody here loves him as well."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016), parkerman (24-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I reckon it could be an entirely new and original story plot, where Peter Barlow has a one night stand with a woman already in a long term relationship and the woman gets pregnant.

I don't think that's ever been done before.......

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016), lizann (24-07-2016), Perdita (24-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (24-07-2016), swmc66 (25-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I reckon it could be an entirely new and original story plot, where Peter Barlow has a one night stand with a woman already in a long term relationship and the woman gets pregnant.
> 
> I don't think that's ever been done before.......


I think you are right, donÂ´t think I have seen it ever done before   :Ponder:  :Nono:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016), parkerman (24-07-2016), swmc66 (25-07-2016)

----------


## Dalesfan

Already dreading the love triangle that will no doubt happen between Nick/Leanne/Peter. We don't need to go back there, that ship sailed long ago

----------

lizann (24-07-2016), parkerman (24-07-2016), Perdita (24-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (24-07-2016), swmc66 (25-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I reckon it could be an entirely new and original story plot, where Peter Barlow has a one night stand with a woman already in a long term relationship and the woman gets pregnant.
> 
> I don't think that's ever been done before.......


 eva?

----------


## Perdita

Maria??  Steph?  Sally?  Erica?

----------


## swmc66

I was thinking Eva too

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street schoolboy Simon Barlow will be left delighted when he hears his dad Peter is returning to the Cobbles next week.

But before we get our hopes up like Simon, all is not quite as it seems.

Simon is thrilled when he gets a phone call from Peter to say that he is going to be there to see him accept his Player Of The Year prize at football.

Peter (Chris Gascoyne) promises his son that he will come and watch the prize giving, but when Simon arrives home to the Barlow house clutching his trophy, his dad's no-show is written all over his face.

Simon is quite understandably miserable in the wake of his dad's failure to turn up, but we think this news might put a smile back on his face.

That's right. Peter is making a full-time return to the Cobbles and the Barlow family will soon be at the forefront of the show again as Peter will be joined by two other members of the Barlow family, Adam (Sam Robertson) and Ken's son Daniel Osbourne (Rob Mallard).

Related: Coronation Street - Who is Daniel Osbourne? 7 things you need to know

And in even better news, Peter's first scenes will air later this month, so luckily Simon won't be moping for too long. Let's hope not anyway...

Peter bowed out of Weatherfield in 2014, but returned briefly for Deirdre's funeral last year.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2016), Glen1 (04-10-2016), swmc66 (04-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street welcomes back one of the show's most popular characters next week, as Peter Barlow makes a surprise appearance on the doorstep of his dad Ken.

Peter is full of cagey excuses when he turns up in Weatherfield with a nasty gash on his forehead, but Ken (Bill Roache) isn't buying his innocent explanations. And it's not long before it all kicks off even further between the Barlows, with some dramatic scenes in store right from the start.

Here, Chris Gascoyne - who's returning as Peter on a full-time basis - shares some more gossip on his character's big comeback.

On a scale of 1 to 10, how much drama is Peter going to bring to the cobbles this time?

"Well, very quickly... 10! At one point the drama couldn't be more serious. It all kicks off very quickly and it looks like Peter is hiding a few secrets."

Has Peter changed since we last saw him?

"He's older, he's sober and his life is in a different place."

What brings him back to Weatherfield?

"Peter is telling everybody that he's been sacked from crewing the ships because he's had a fall out with this guy. That is possibly true, but it's not the real reason."


Peter Barlow turns up with a graze on his face in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

How does his return go down with the rest of the Barlows, Simon and Leanne?

"Not very well with all three of them. He has spoken to Simon while he's been away and Simon's been down to stay with him, so he's not been totally absent from Simon's life but he was supposed to come back for a football presentation and he didn't.

"So everyone is saying to him: 'You didn't come back when you promised yet you show up now. What are you after?' Peter is sorry about missing the presentation and he knows he let Simon down, so he has to accept that Simon and Leanne are upset with him.

"Tracy's not happy either because he's asking for money straight away so she wants know what's going on. Ken is still upset with him for not being there for Simon, so he doesn't get off to a very good start."

What can Peter do to put things right?

"Peter wants to put things right and he's really trying. He knows that he's going to walk back into this minefield and he's taking it all on the chin. He knows he's all these things that they're telling him he is, but slowly he's making inroads. He knows he's messed up but he wants a chance to come back and be accepted again."

How does it feel being back on the Street?

"It's great to be back and to see all the people. Corrie's been part of my life for more than 16 years and it really is an extended family."

What swayed your decision to return?

"It was always a break. I always intended to return. Playing Peter is very full on and I needed to go and do other things so I could come back with a new energy. I met with our new producer Kate Oates who had great ideas for the character and it felt like the time was right."

When the news was announced, what kind of reaction did you receive from the fans?

"It's been amazing. People seem really thrilled that Peter's coming back to the street, saying it's great news, asking when he's back and saying how excited they are, which has just blown me away."

Are you excited about the news that Adam Barlow and Daniel Osbourne are returning in the not-too-distant future too?

"Yeah, it will be nice to see the Barlow household full again. After the loss of Annie [Kirkbride] it's felt very sparse. It's always nice to work within a family and there's lots of different personalities there. Peter knows who Adam is to a certain extent, although he seems to have changed a lot, but he doesn't know anything about Daniel who just seems to turn up out of the blue.

"It's a very damaged family. However hard they try and function normally, they're always only one step away from an explosion. They're trying to avoid the inevitable in that house constantly and that's why it's great.

"There's going to be a lot of personality drama based on what they all want but also what they all share in common, which is Ken, and he's damaged all these children in different ways.

"Ken pushes and pushes Peter then he snaps and lashes out that he wasn't there for him when he was younger. Peter becomes a little boy again around Ken and he hates himself for that, but Ken pushes him and I imagine he'll push the others at some point too."

What does Peter think about Leanne being back with Nick, and seemingly having Nick's baby?

"He's actually really pleased for her. Ultimately Peter wants Leanne to be happy. Just because he couldn't provide that it doesn't mean he wants her to be unhappy. But then it's almost funny that it's Nick. Him, really?

"Peter loves to wind Nick up, he lives for it. He can't wait to get his hands on him and start with his sly little comments, put him down a bit, laugh at him and then walk away. It's a sport to him."

Is there any spark left between Peter and Leanne?

"There'll always be a spark there. Because of Simon and what they've been through, there is a deep rooted love there for each other, but they can't keep each other happy. He's not in love with Leanne but he genuinely does love her. She's brought Simon up for him when he couldn't and that's something he'll always be grateful for and love her for."

Would you like to see Peter finally try to be a good dad to Simon?

"Oh yeah, that's all Peter has ever really wanted, but the audience love to hate him and his failings as a dad. He does deeply love Simon."


What has been your favourite storyline to film since playing Peter?

"The writers always come up with such fantastic facets to Peter's personality and I'm lucky that they write so well for me. I think my favourite time on the show was when Jane [Danson, who plays Leanne] and I were working on the start of the alcoholism storyline, I couldn't wait to get the next script.

"He desperately loved Leanne but he couldn't stop drinking. He wanted to be there for Simon but he set the flat on fire. Then Carla came along and he couldn't resist. It was all just really exciting seat of the pants kind of stuff."

What do you think has been Peter's biggest mistake to date?

"Not being there for Simon, that's it. Yes the alcohol played a part, but the greatest guilt he feels is that he hasn't been there and time's running away with him. He's wants to grab it and he wants to make everything right but a lot of damage has been done."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016), lizann (14-10-2016), swmc66 (11-10-2016), tammyy2j (11-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne is building the excitement levels for Peter Barlow's next romantic storyline.

When Corrie producer Kate Oates announced Peter's return earlier this year, she was quick to confirm that he'd have a love interest in his sights when he arrives back on the cobbles.

Speaking to Digital Spy at a Corrie press event this week, Chris revealed: "There is a particular lady - or there could be a particular lady, but I don't think I can [say] without giving it away.

"And it would give it all away and it would be a shame. It's very good, as well! It's good!"

And discussing Peter's relationship with his ex-wife Leanne, which gets tense again straight away next week, he added: "I love working with Jane [Danson]. It's dead easy.

"It's dead good fun and we have a nice chemistry. We've played these characters for a long time together opposite each other and we just slip straight back into it.

"Leanne's always something special to him - and I think he always has his eye half on Leanne."


Coronation Street airs Peter's return on Monday, October 17 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2016), lizann (14-10-2016), swmc66 (14-10-2016), tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I forgot that Peter already has some history with Toyah besides the Leanne connection, he was a suspect in her rape and also rescued her from the rapist

----------

Dazzle (25-10-2016), lizann (25-10-2016), Perdita (25-10-2016), swmc66 (26-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think that guy looking in the Barlow house which Tracy saw was after Peter not Daniel

----------


## swmc66

You are probably right

----------


## lizann

marnier to cabbie is this pete's true calling

----------


## lizann

> I forgot that Peter already has some history with Toyah besides the Leanne connection, he was a suspect in her rape and also rescued her from the rapist


http://metro.co.uk/2016/12/03/corona...lsley-6288372/

fight with nick again 

 yes toyah could be his mystery woman

----------


## lizann

> I forgot that Peter already has some history with Toyah besides the Leanne connection, he was a suspect in her rape and also rescued her from the rapist


http://metro.co.uk/2016/12/03/corona...lsley-6288372/

fight with nick again 

 yes toyah could be his mystery woman

----------


## Dazzle

Avert your eyes those who'd rather not see an image of a post coital Peter Barlow!  :EEK!: 

  Spoiler:    

  
So the predictable pairing of Peter and Toyah looks to be true!  Where does Peter's supposed new love interest Choe fit in I wonder?  :Ponder:

----------

Perdita (23-12-2016), swmc66 (23-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Where did you get this pic from as there is nothing on the internet confirming his relationship just people guessing at the moment. No articles with this photo anywhere i can see

----------


## Dazzle

> Where did you get this pic from as there is nothing on the internet confirming his relationship just people guessing at the moment. No articles with this photo anywhere i can see


It was on Twitter posted by a soap fan I think (it wasn't an official source or anything).

The woman being Toyah was confirmed in Wednesday's episode when Peter called her a Battersby (unless that's also Chloe's surname  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

----------

swmc66 (24-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoilers: Is Peter Barlow cheating on Toyah Battersby already?
Paparazzi snaps show him getting very close to the mysterious Chloe.
These sneaky new paparazzi pictures show Chris Gascoyne, who plays Peter, filming on location for some upcoming scenes that see his womanising character getting close to a mystery lady called Chloe.
And it's not the first time, either. Chris was spotted filming with the very same woman last year, sparking rumours that she could be his secret girlfriend. But the difference is, we didn't know Peter was having a fling with Toyah Battersby at that point. The mystery thickens...
So, the big question now is whether Peter is up to his old tricks again by cheating on Toyah â as he and Chloe certainly do seem very cosy in these pictures.
As previously reported, Chloe (played by Jo-Anne Knowles) will end up in Peter's cab when she makes a Streetcars booking, but ultimately ends up asking him to join her inside a posh hotel.
Peter's certainly got form for his unfaithful ways, but given that Toyah has left her husband to be with him, we can't see this one going down well if it proves to be true.
But just who is Chloe? And should Toyah be worried?
Peter and Toyah's romance was unveiled to Corrie fans in the show's hour-long Christmas Day special, which saw the pair enjoy a secret rendezvous at a hotel just a few hours after Toyah had returned to Weatherfield.

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

It could be his secret sister....sorry watching too much Sherlock!

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

His comment about super step dad made me laugh

----------


## lizann

the glee smirk as he knows he has something on super step dad nick  :Stick Out Tongue:  have to say i love petey and chris

----------

swmc66 (19-01-2017), tammyy2j (19-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Peter Barlow could take over The Rovers as Steve and Liz sell up
Coronation Street could be lining up Peter Barlow as the next landlord of the Rovers Return.
Peter is left with food for thought next week when he spots that Liz McDonald (Beverley Callard) is showing prospective buyers around the pub.
Liz and Steve consider waving goodbye to The Rovers in the wake of Steve's recent split from Michelle Connor.
The potential sale seems to make sense, as the McDonalds know that Steve doesn't just have to deal with Michelle's divorce demands - he could also be facing a costly custody battle to gain access to his newborn son Oliver.
When Liz shows a pair of possible buyers around The Rovers next week, Corrie fans will see the cogs turn for Peter as he makes a surprising new plan.
In no time at all, Peter's sister Tracy (Kate Ford) is shocked by the sudden arrival of an estate agent at Preston's Petals, who explains that he's been instructed by the owner to put the premises on the market.
Tracy is furious with Peter and accuses him of pulling the rug from under her, but he has an explanation and reveals his plans for the sale money to both Tracy and Ken. So, could it really be to buy The Rovers?
Chris Gascoyne, who plays Peter, revealed: "Peter finds out that Toyah is getting money from the sale of her and Toby's house, so he wants to invest in a business and use the profits to pay for their IVF.
"His family are surprised by this latest plan and are not sure he has thought it through at all. He thinks he has thought it through and he is doing it for the right reasons - and he is angry at the lack of support he is getting from his family and from Toyah."
Given Peter's history with alcohol, we can see why Ken would have reservations - but whatever happens, it looks like there could be some big changes ahead in the Street's iconic pub.

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2017)

----------


## alcapo11

A recovering alcoholic running a pub? Surely not the greatest idea in the world?

----------

swmc66 (28-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Has Peter Barlow turned over a new leaf? It's the question that all Coronation Street fans will be asking when - in next week's episodes - he goes all out to raise money for Toyah's IVF treatment. The trouble is, his methods for getting hold of the cash might just raise a few eyebrows.
First of all, he opts to chauffeur admirer Chloe around, stringing her along in order to part her from her pound notes. Then comes his bombshell decision to put Preston's Petals on the market! As Tracy reels at having the rug pulled from under her, Peter explains what he's going to do with the profits from the sale. Let's just say that Ken and Tracy aren't that impressed by Peter's actions...
So, as Peter's plan threatens to backfire and he once again gets caught between two women, we caught up with actor Chris Gascoyne to find out what he makes of all the latest drama:
So, tell us about this arrangement Peter has with Chloe?
I guess he's her designated taxi driver and he runs here wherever she want. She gives great tips and she starts to ask him to spend time with her at the house chatting and doing odd jobs.

How does he feel about the fact that he is leading her on?
He knows full well that she fancies him and that, by agreeing to spend time at the house with her, he's giving her the wrong idea. But he's doing it for the money - knowing Peter he's also probably enjoying the attention, but he thinks he's got it all under control.
How are things between him and Toyah right now?
They're pretty much back on an even keel and things are going well - all the money he gets from Chloe is going into the IVF fund and Toyah is pleased he's so busy, although he's not letting on exactly how he's getting the money. But, at the same time, he's letting Chloe thinks that Toyah is a bit of a nag and a bit needy. He kills her phone calls when she rings while he's at Chloeâs house. So all of this is leading Chloe to thinking she has more of a chance with him.

How does he really feel about going ahead with the IVF?
He wants to do it for her, but he's apprehensive. Heâs under no illusion that it's going to be difficult - he would be happy not to go through it, but he's determined to do it for Toyah. He knows how important it is for her.
Do you think he could be tempted to stray with Chloe?
I think, at this moment in time, he's a one-woman man. He finds Chloe attractive and does enjoy chatting to her, but he's really is in it for the money.
Why does Peter decide to sell the flower shop?
He finds out that Toyah is getting money from the sale of her and Tobyâs house and he wants to invest in a business and use the profits to pay for the IVF.

How do his family react to his plan?
They're surprised and aren't sure he's thought it through at all. Ken's not at all happy with the plan. But Chloe is very manipulative and when he starts to talk to her about it she supports him.
Has he really thought this through?
He thinks he has and he's doing it for the right reasons. And he's angry at the lack of support he's getting from his family and from Toyah.
Do you personally think Peter and Toyah can go the distance?
They could, but then there's always Peterâs self destruct button. Even if he doesnât do something wrong on purpose, things have a way of falling apart around him. So outside forces could enter into it and cause the relationship to struggle. For example, he really should come clean to Toyah about getting paid to ferry Chloe around, but he doesnât. He makes some seriously flawed choices 
Would you like to see Peter become a dad again? Or would you prefer to see him invest in the new business?
I think his plan is to try and do both. Heâs not a bad father now to Simon and it would give him chance to try and do it all again, but better this time.
Is Peter more fun to play when heâs trying to be good, or when heâs being naughty?
As an actor, it's great to see all the sides of Peter. I was pleased that he no longer has a problem with alcohol, but heâs never going to be straightforward is he!
What else is coming up for Peter?
Ever since Kate Oates brought back the Barlow clan, we've watched the relationships grow and the different dynamics develop within the family. There is a lot of drama to come for the Barlows both individually and collectively - itâs great to be here and be part of this family that have been in the show from day one.

----------


## Perdita

Looks like he will cheat on Toyah with Chloe  .. YAAAWN   :Angry:

----------

mariba (15-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

On, âCoronation Street,â Peter Barlow likes big tips, and he cannot lie! But the taxi driver has the best of intentions: he keeps picking up big tipper and flirt Chloe Tipton because he has to fund his girlfriendâs IVF treatment.

Poor Peter is in a bind; he loves Toyah Battersby and wants to make her happy. Having a baby will cement their relationship but first they need to accumulate enough money for IVF treatments.

This is where Chloe comes into the picture, of course complicating matters. Chloe likes Peter and has made no bones about it. Thus far Peter has resisted her advances, but how much will power does one man have?

Perhaps sensing his crumbling resolve, Chloe takes it upon herself to pull a ruse on Peter, and get him all alone. When the cunning temptress tells Peter that her ex-boyfriend is harassing her, he jumps to her defense and does the noble thing.

Heroic Peter tells Chloe heâll drive her home, plus accompany her inside to guarantee her safety. Then, when clueless Peter tells Toyah that heâs concerned about one of his fares, she tells him to do what he needs to do to take care of things.

Thinking that heâs doing Chloe a favor, Peter buys some new locks and goes over to install them. Of course Chloe is appreciative, and she wants to show him just how grateful she is!

What will Peter do when Chloe offers to repay his kindness with her, um, ample assets? Will he be able to resist her temptations just as he has resisted his urges to drink and gamble?

Or will he fold like a cheap suit and take Chloe up on her generous offer?

Later, Peter will have to confront another passionate woman when he returns home. It seems that Toyah has found the tip money heâs been stashing, and she wants some straight-up answers from him, now! Has Peter done something heâs going to live to regret?

----------


## mariba

I don't like the way they are making Peter to go back to his old tricks again with cheating etc.
I really liked the new more responsible Peter. People do change for better too. Please don't ruin him again.

----------

parkerman (11-03-2017), Ruffed_lemur (21-03-2017), swmc66 (11-03-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> I don't like the way they are making Peter to go back to his old tricks again with cheating etc.
> I really liked the new more responsible Peter. People do change for better too. Please don't ruin him again.


We don't know that he is going to cheat yet. It's Peter's burden that nobody trusts him now, whether with women or alcohol. Maybe we should suspend any judgements as well.

----------


## swmc66

I thought he was ready to cheat in the last episode it was Toyah's phone call that stopped him

----------

mariba (11-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I thought he was ready to cheat in the last episode it was Toyah's phone call that stopped him


Only matter of time before he will ...  :Sad:

----------

mariba (15-03-2017), swmc66 (11-03-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think this might be the time Peter does not actually cheat but wishes he had as Chloe is going to stalk him, of course everyone will assume he has cheated given his past history

----------

lizann (12-03-2017), parkerman (11-03-2017), Ruffed_lemur (12-03-2017), swmc66 (11-03-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think this might be the time Peter does not actually cheat but wishes he had as Chloe is going to stalk him, of course everyone will assume he has cheated given his past history


I can see that happening too.  Like the boy who cried wolf!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street boss confirms big changes ahead as The Rovers WILL be getting a new owner
But will it be Peter Barlow or someone else?
There are big Coronation Street changes ahead as the show's boss Kate Oates has confirmed that the Rovers will be getting a new owner soon.
The famous Weatherfield pub is currently up for sale following Steve's recent split from wife Michelle, which has left him facing some extreme divorce demands, along with a possible custody battle for his son Oliver.
Recent episodes have seen Peter Barlow show an interest in buying the boozer (much to the concern of his family), but he could have competition on his hands as his admirer Chloe will also put an offer in next week.
Corrie producer Kate is remaining tight-lipped on whether either of their offers will be accepted, but she has confirmed that we will be getting a new Rovers landlord, or landlady, in the not-too-distant future.
"Yes, there is going to be a new name above the door of The Rovers," she told Inside Soap.
"The pub is up for sale, and there are big changes in store. Peter has talked about buying it, and Chloe has just made her move - but will it be either of their offers that goes through, or will a new face be moving in? I'm just going to tease that one for the time being."

----------


## mariba

Please let Jim McDonald be the new owner of the pub!  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (15-03-2017), swmc66 (15-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Stalker Chloe frames Peter Barlow for trying to kill Ken?
Peter Barlow’s life could be about to be ruined in Coronation Street as his obsessed admirer Chloe holds everything in her hands that could either see him framed for pushing Ken down the stairs or exonerated. Our hopes aren’t high for poor Peter…
When Peter smashes up Simon’s phone, it’s clear that he is hiding something on there that he doesn’t want anyone to find. But Simon manages to recover his messages on his new phone via the network and hears a voicemail from a panicked Peter saying that he has badly messed up and needs to get away. And, yep, it is dated on the night that Ken was attacked.
As Nick finds this message, he plays it to Toyah, Leanne, Tracy and Adam and Peter explains that he went to see Chloe that night to tell her to back off only for her to cut herself and threaten to report him for assault. He admits he then smashed the phone as he didn’t think anyone would believe his story.
Knowing he is in a huge mess and with suspicions growing that he pushed Ken, a desperate Peter returns to the hornet’s nest and begs Chloe to save him, revealing that he needs her to confirm he was at her house at the time of Ken’s attack.
But will Chloe save him – or feed him to the dogs?

----------

swmc66 (29-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Peter Barlow will find his life spiralling out of control next week as he's arrested on suspicion of assault.

Peter and his partner Toyah Battersby will be heading out to the IVF clinic for the egg harvesting when they are interrupted by the arrival of DS MacKinnon, who places him under arrest for assaulting his admirer Chloe.

Viewers know that Chloe has taken a sinister interest in Peter â who has repeatedly rejected her â and has even started tracking him on a phone device.

But Chloe's scheming will step up a gear when she lies to the police that Peter assaulted her the night before Ken was shoved down the stairs â knowing full well that it will place him firmly in the spotlight for the mysterious attack on his father.

Peter Barlow is arrested on an assault charge and Toyah Battersby is shocked in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
As the police interview Peter, they reveal that Chloe has come to them with a statement saying he assaulted her and is happy to testify in court.

To make matters worse, the police later produce Simon's phone and play the incriminating message, which suggests that Peter planned to do a runner after trying to kill Ken.

Peter protests his innocence and insists that he didn't lay a finger on Ken, but his anxiety is evident when he's eventually released on bail and forced to reveal all to Toyah.

Peter tells Toyah that Chloe is trying to frame him for the attack on his dad, prompting her to visit Ken in a bid to convince him that Peter would never hurt him. But will Ken listen? And could Peter find himself as the prime suspect for the attack thanks to Chloe?

Toyah Battersby and Peter Barlow prepare to head to the clinic for egg harvesting
Â©  ITV

Coronation Street airs Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays on ITV.

Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (04-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

It's official â Coronation Street's Peter Barlow will discover Billy Mayhew's dark secret in the run-up to Christmas.

Peter currently has no idea that Billy (Daniel Brocklebank) was involved in the death of his twin sister Susan Barlow in 2001, but the truth will be revealed in one of Corrie's biggest festive storylines.

The big reveal takes place after Peter and Billy both head to court to resolve the charges that Billy is facing for punching him two months ago.

Peter speaks up for Billy in the courtroom by arguing that he doesn't deserve to go to prison, but it's when they're both leaving the building that the drama really begins.


Peter Barlow speaks up for Billy Mayhew in court in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

When a fight breaks out between two other men outside the court, Peter and Billy both wade in to break it up.

Billy is pushed to the ground in the scuffle and although he seems okay at first, he doubles up in pain during the trip home. In a freak accident, a metal lucky charm given to Billy by Summer has embedded in his thigh, causing some heavy bleeding.

A terrified Peter stops the car and desperately tries to help the local vicar, but while they're waiting for the ambulance, Billy starts to lose hope for his future and believes he's slipping away.

Deciding he has nothing left to lose, Billy tells Peter that he deserves to die as he was responsible for Susan's death. How will Peter react to the game-changing revelation?


Billy Mayhew makes a sneaky move to help the factory girls in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Chris Gascoyne, who plays Peter, revealed: "There's blood everywhere and Peter starts to stem the flow. He rings the police and the ambulance. Billy thinks at this point that he's going to die, so he confesses to Peter about Susan all those years ago.

"Peter takes his hand off the wound and watches him to start to die, but then comes back to his senses and puts his hand back on again. Up to that point, it's just shock for Peter. He can't take in what he's just told him. Then later, he starts to formulate some sort of mad, misguided revenge plot in his head."

This revenge plan will spill over into Corrie's Christmas week, setting the stage for one of Soapland's biggest stories this festive season.

Chris continued: "I'm not quite sure Peter knows what he's doing. He wants to make Billy feel what Susan felt. But he kind of goes beyond that. It's very dark. It's probably the darkest part of the character.

"Peter forces him to drink two bottles of vodka. Then he locks him in the boot of his car. I don't think I've ever gone quite this far with Peter before. I don't think he knows what he's doing. Whatever it is, it's a very bad choice he's making."


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Peter Barlow threatens to kill Billy Mayhew on the edge of a cliff in dark scenes this Christmas.

Peter (Chris Gascoyne) goes out for revenge in shocking style after discovering that Billy was involved in the death of his twin sister Susan in 2001.

As we've revealed recently, Billy will confess his guilty secret to Peter after they've attended court together and resolved the charges Billy has been facing for punching the Rovers boss.

Once Peter knows everything, the stage is set for one of the most explosive stories set to air in the soaps this Christmas.


Billy Mayhew is kidnapped by Peter Barlow in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

After taking Billy hostage in the boot of his car, Peter drives the terrified vicar off to a remote location.

With Billy just inches away from a steep drop, Peter warns him that he's going to let the car roll backwards off the cliff so he'll have a quick death.

Corrie bosses aren't revealing too much about what happens next, but the jaw-dropping events of the day will ultimately leave Billy in a coma. Certain residents of the Street will also be playing detective as they try to find out what really happened.


Billy Mayhew is kidnapped by Peter Barlow in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Speaking about the dramatic scenes, Daniel Brocklebank â who plays Billy â laughed: "I've never been bundled into the boot of a car before, but it was surprisingly comfortable! Predominately during my time here at Corrie, it's mainly been dialogue-led performance for Billy, whereas this was much more physical.

"I've done other things in the past â movies and series where I've had to do things like this, but for Billy to be in those situations was completely different. Bringing out those different aspects of the character, and being able to explore emotions I've not had to play through Billy, has been brilliant. I've come out feeling like I know him a lot better."

He continued: "Billy is not thinking clearly in these scenes because Peter has given him quite a lot of vodka to start with. Because of what has led him up to that point, his head is in a bit of a whirlwind anyway. I don't think he knows what the hell is going on.


Billy Mayhew is kidnapped by Peter Barlow in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

"Once that car is reversed up to the edge of the cliff, then in that moment, Billy is probably thinking it's the end for him. He does say a little prayer. You would, though, wouldn't you?

"We had a stunt double for the scenes but we didn't use him â I did all of them myself. It was brilliant and such a fun few days. The speed which we shoot at normally is fast, but with this, it was lovely to spend a couple of days with more time to really put in all of those extra bits â the drones, the special effects, the stunts. It was a lot of fun."

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Christmas Day at 8pm on ITV.


Digital Spy

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street viewers are apparently in for a bit of a shock, with rumours that Peter Barlow will be quitting the Rovers Return.

The landlord – played by Chris Gascoyne – will make the tough decision to leave the iconic pub once he discovers that Toyah Battersby (Georgia Taylor) lied about their baby, leading to them breaking up, according to The Sun.

A Coronation Street spokesperson told Digital Spy: "We don't comment on storyline speculation."

The tabloid says that Peter, who took over the Rovers last year, will be so upset with Toyah, he offers her the chance to buy his half as he can't continue to work with her.

So, get ready for quite an emotional rollercoaster...

Peter became the latest landlord of the Rovers last summer, when Steve McDonald was forced to sell his share to pay for his divorce from Michelle Connor, after Michelle found out Steve was the father of Leanne Battersby's baby.

Toyah actress Georgia Taylor revealed on Wednesday (April 18) that the soap will be delving into her character's unresolved grief for the unborn child she lost.

Toyah was left distraught in January when she discovered that surrogate mum Jacqui had tragically miscarried the baby she was carrying for her and Peter Barlow.

Yet as Corrie fans know, pregnant Eva Price has since agreed to give her baby daughter away to Toyah once she's born. As Peter doesn't know about Jacqui's miscarriage, they hoped to keep him in the dark over the secret deal forever.

But it looks like their pact will soon be exposed for all hell to break loose...

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...rovers-return/

----------


## alcapo11

> Coronation Street viewers are apparently in for a bit of a shock, with rumours that Peter Barlow will be quitting the Rovers Return.
> 
> The landlord – played by Chris Gascoyne – will make the tough decision to leave the iconic pub once he discovers that Toyah Battersby (Georgia Taylor) lied about their baby, leading to them breaking up, according to The Sun.
> 
> A Coronation Street spokesperson told Digital Spy: "We don't comment on storyline speculation."
> 
> The tabloid says that Peter, who took over the Rovers last year, will be so upset with Toyah, he offers her the chance to buy his half as he can't continue to work with her.
> 
> So, get ready for quite an emotional rollercoaster...
> ...


Peter and Toyah were an awful couple anyway, and they certainly weren't right for the Rovers. Steve and Tracy will probably buy it.

----------

tammyy2j (19-04-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> Peter and Toyah were an awful couple anyway, and they certainly weren't right for the Rovers. Steve and Tracy will probably buy it.


They have not worked as couple and bar owners for me but I do not want Tracy behind the bar, she is way too rude .. I would prefer for Liz to be the owner and manager again with Steve working behind the bar too .. Tracy can stick to her flower arranging with Mary

----------


## lizann

i think losing susie will push him back to booze and carla

----------


## Perdita

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...onnor-factory/

He sells the pub to buy Underworld for Carla??

----------

Glen1 (17-06-2018)

----------


## swmc66

What about Susie can she get underworld as part of her inheritance cutting out Alya

----------


## lizann

peter tries to buy alya's share of underworld when he sells the pub to help carla

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street has revealed more details of Peter Barlow's upcoming shooting storyline.

The popular character will find himself in danger next week when the gang who've been targeting his son Simon (Alex Bain) turn their attentions to him instead.

When Simon returns home from Cornwall, troublesome Tyler Jefferies and his friends launch a campaign of intimidation to make sure that he won't testify against Tyler in court.

This includes sending threatening text messages and even trying to bundle Simon into a car on the Street, until Kate Connor (Faye Brookes) plays hero by intervening and getting him to safety.

At the end of next week, Tyler changes tactics by pulling up outside Underworld in a car and pointing a gun straight at Peter and Carla.

Before long, Tyler fires the weapon and hits Peter square in the chest â much to the horror of Carla as she watches on.

Corrie bosses aren't confirming any further details or whether Peter will be seriously injured, but all will be revealed in next week's dramatic episodes.

Chris Gascoyne, who plays Peter, explained: "This has been hanging over them for months and Peter knows Simon is not safe with Tyler out for revenge.

"Things turn really nasty when Peter gets caught in the crossfire, literally. Tyler's mates have a gun and they fire out of a car window. Peter is hit in the chest and Carla is hysterical."

Asked whether Carla has inadvertently revealed her feelings for Peter with her reaction, Chris replied: "Michelle certainly reads that into it, but whether Carla admits it is another matter.

"Who knows if they'll end up back together? Carla will certainly try to keep him at arms length, so they will be skirting around each other for some time to come, I think."


Digital Spt

----------

tammyy2j (21-08-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

Who does Peter sell his share of Underworld to?

----------


## Perdita

> Who does Peter sell his share of Underworld to?


The contractor that was going for a big order with Underworld, I think

----------


## lizann

> Who does Peter sell his share of Underworld to?


some talk of nick buying them

----------


## tammyy2j

> some talk of nick buying them


Peter hates Nick, would he really sell to him?

----------


## lizann

> Peter hates Nick, would he really sell to him?


 he did

----------


## Perdita

Peter and Abi Franklin for romantic affair  :Nono: 

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...air-carla-abi/

----------


## Perdita

Chris Gascoyne is teasing an "unlikely" friendship for his Coronation Street character.

The actor, who plays Peter Barlow on the ITV soap, recently revealed that the new year will see Peter bond with an unexpected Weatherfield resident after setting about a new project following Carla (Alison King) gifting him with a boat.

Unfortunately, he won't yet reveal who that mystery character will be — though he has confirmed it isn't his son.

"Carla gifts him a boat," Gascoyne said.

"It’s one that would sail to the Caribbean. It’s beautifully called 'Lost Boy', he has to do it all up, which he does to pristine condition with a certain person that we can’t name. A very unlikely person who’s in the show. It’s not Simon."

Gascoyne recently concerned fans when he told Digital Spy that his character should be killed off.

So, could Peter's plan to set sail actually end in tragedy?

Worryingly, he isn't ruling it out — but only time will tell.


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

abi?

----------


## Perdita

> abi?


That would not be unlikely as they are meant to be romantically linked ....

----------


## lizann

tyler or jenny?

----------


## Perdita

> tyler or jenny?


Abi and Peter

----------


## lizann

> That would not be unlikely as they are meant to be romantically linked ....


 abi is a mechanic she could fix up the boat which leads to more 




> The actor, who plays Peter Barlow on the ITV soap, recently revealed that the new year will see Peter bond with an unexpected Weatherfield resident after setting about a new project following Carla (Alison King) gifting him with a boat.
> 
> Unfortunately, he won't yet reveal who that mystery character will be — though he has confirmed it isn't his son.
> 
> "Carla gifts him a boat," Gascoyne said.
> 
> "It’s one that would sail to the Caribbean. It’s beautifully called 'Lost Boy', he has to do it all up, which he does to pristine condition with a certain person that we can’t name. A very unlikely person who’s in the show. It’s not Simon."

----------

Perdita (19-12-2018)

----------


## lizann

roy causes the boat fire, sleepwalking

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...-carla-future/

Peter and Carla back together? ... I like them as a pair and I think they are good for each other ..

----------


## tammyy2j

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...cohol-relapse/

Peter is to start drinking again over missing Carla

----------


## lizann

pete needs to visit david's barber shop

----------

Perdita (06-04-2019), tammyy2j (08-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

falls off the wagon again

----------


## Perdita

> falls off the wagon again


Primary school responsible for scriptwriting then .. cannot think of anything but show Peter falling off the wagon instead of portraying somebody that struggles but manages to stay sober even when faced with difficulties .. ffs  With all the sombre storylines at the moment this is really not something I am looking forward to  :Angry:

----------

Brucie (10-11-2020), lizann (10-11-2020), mysangry (10-11-2020), parkerman (10-11-2020), tammyy2j (21-11-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

> And yet another chapter in the Peter Barlow Alcoholic storyline.  I realise Alcoholics are never really cured but I feel it gets a bit boring repeating the same storyline over and over again, not to mention some of the stuff he said to Carla was really out of line.


Does Peter need a new liver?

----------


## lizann

peter should be worried and concentrating on simon losing a brother

----------

Ruffed_lemur (22-11-2020)

----------


## lizann

chris rumoured to be taking time out, leaving but with the door open for return

----------

